# White Gold Guilloche



## expatwife

Now I’m not sure how accurate this information is, but my SA is usually never wrong about things like this. 

i’d be interested in earrings and a bracelet!


----------



## lynne_ross

Ugh why not hammered wg! Not a fan of guilloche, though I am sure many will be happy with this launch.


----------



## nycmamaofone

lynne_ross said:


> Ugh why not hammered wg! Not a fan of guilloche, though I am sure many will be happy with this launch.


I saw someone’s SO WG hammered (I forgot who it was) and it reminded me of diamonds! It was stunning. I wonder if the WG line will include matching earrings with the 2020 HP (they did that with onyx earrings one year).


----------



## DS2006

I agree, Lynne! Stick with the classics, VCA!!! Give us all three metals!!!


----------



## sassification

OmG that'd be LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Esp the earrings...


----------



## nicole0612

I would love another alternating stone and guilloche 20 motif. Sending out my wishes for WG guilloche and chalcedony!


----------



## A bottle of Red

nicole0612 said:


> I would love another alternating stone and guilloche 20 motif. Sending out my wishes for WG guilloche and chalcedony!


That would be stunning


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Ugh why not hammered wg! Not a fan of guilloche, though I am sure many will be happy with this launch.


Me too.  Not really a fan of guilloche either (I saw the 2020 Holiday pendant), but these are desperate times for WG.  I could become a fan.        Can't wait to see the options.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

do you know if there will be a guilloche white gold magic pendant? super excited for this!!


----------



## expatwife

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> do you know if there will be a guilloche white gold magic pendant? super excited for this!!


I asked which pieces-she said entire line. Now I’m not sure what that means exactly.


----------



## Lien

I'd like 5-motif WG alternating guilloche and pave, to stack with my 5-motif WG pave.

Then down the line , I'd like a 10-motif guilloche pave.


----------



## zlauren

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> do you know if there will be a guilloche white gold magic pendant? super excited for this!!



I've finished with my Alhambra wish list, but I could easily be talked into a solid white gold magic pendant!


----------



## Bee-licious

No way!!! I would DEFINITELY be interested in a pair of wg guilloche earrings! I do find the white gold guilloche doesn’t stay as shiny over time though but with earrings I don’t think I would need to clean it as often as my holiday pendant


----------



## mikimoto007

nycmamaofone said:


> I saw someone’s SO WG hammered (I forgot who it was) and it reminded me of diamonds! It was stunning. I wonder if the WG line will include matching earrings with the 2020 HP (they did that with onyx earrings one year).



I think this too about wg hammered! It looks just like diamonds because of the texture.

Honestly, I have the wg holiday pendant, so I'm not crazy about them releasing a  whole line- makes mine less unique, but for people who love matching sets, this will be awesome.


----------



## chanelbee23

Ahhh I wish they would do it in PG as well!


----------



## mikimoto007

chanelbee23 said:


> Ahhh I wish they would do it in PG as well!



Wouldn't that be beautiful?


----------



## littleunicorn

expatwife said:


> I asked which pieces-she said entire line. Now I’m not sure what that means exactly.



Thanks for sharing this! 
Can't wait to see the WG in Guilloche (I missed the Xmas Limited), also hoping they would bring out hammered WG in the future!


----------



## chiaoapple

I actually SO’d the WG guilloche, set of ten motif and five motif, which I am told will arrive in May! I will try to check with my SA if this info is correct, as I would be quite upset at having to pay premium for pieces that are being “mass produced” soon…. Hopefully I can refuse to take the pieces and get store credit.
@expatwife  would you mind sharing which country you are in? Please feel free to pm me if easier, thanks so much!


----------



## glamourbag

Lien said:


> I'd like 5-motif WG alternating guilloche and pave, to stack with my 5-motif WG pave.
> 
> Then down the line , I'd like a 10-motif guilloche pave.


THIS!!!!! Im excited to hear this!!!!!


----------



## sammix3

Omg this would be so awesome!  Would love a 5 motif to go with my HP


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> I actually SO’d the WG guilloche, set of ten motif and five motif, which I am told will arrive in May! I will try to check with my SA if this info is correct, as I would be quite upset at having to pay premium for pieces that are being “mass produced” soon…. Hopefully I can refuse to take the pieces and get store credit.
> @expatwife  would you mind sharing which country you are in? Please feel free to pm me if easier, thanks so much!


Or... on the bright side... maybe you can get it at the regular retail price in May!  That would be fabulous if that's possible.  

If guilloche is really becoming part of the regular line, you are such a good client of theirs, I would bet they would allow you to have the necklace and bracelet at the retail price. They may credit you the difference in May (low odds though, but if you are VVIP they may do it discretely).  

Or, if they do not yet know the retail price, they may be able to hold the necklace for you until the actual launch date.  You will then be the "first" to get these new pieces before the initial batch gets sold out.   Lucky you either way!


----------



## tenshix

chiaoapple said:


> I actually SO’d the WG guilloche, set of ten motif and five motif, which I am told will arrive in May! I will try to check with my SA if this info is correct, as I would be quite upset at having to pay premium for pieces that are being “mass produced” soon…. Hopefully I can refuse to take the pieces and get store credit.
> @expatwife  would you mind sharing which country you are in? Please feel free to pm me if easier, thanks so much!



I would be very interested if you could update us on this after confirming with your SA! I would love a WG guilloche pave for my WG stack but I can’t be bothered to pay SO price. If they’re indeed releasing a whole line that would shoot up on my wishlist.


----------



## chiaoapple

BigAkoya said:


> Or... on the bright side... maybe you can get it at the regular retail price in May!  That would be fabulous if that's possible.
> 
> If guilloche is really becoming part of the regular line, you are such a good client of theirs, I would bet they would allow you to have the necklace and bracelet at the retail price. They may credit you the difference in May (low odds though, but if you are VVIP they may do it discretely).
> 
> Or, if they do not yet know the retail price, they may be able to hold the necklace for you until the actual launch date.  You will then be the "first" to get these new pieces before the initial batch gets sold out.   Lucky you either way!


Thanks so much for helping develop these scenario! After the initial surprise I was also working through what my options are. I have a great SA so I do think a reasonable arrangement can be reached, although I suspect it may take time if they need to speak to Paris to check details, etc.
Will let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## MoreTorque

Imagine if they did a 2 motif earring in the guilloche!


----------



## Bee-licious

MoreTorque said:


> Imagine if they did a 2 motif earring in the guilloche!


I am SO hoping they do this!! Or magic guilloche earrings omgggg


----------



## Bee-licious

chiaoapple said:


> I actually SO’d the WG guilloche, set of ten motif and five motif, which I am told will arrive in May! I will try to check with my SA if this info is correct, as I would be quite upset at having to pay premium for pieces that are being “mass produced” soon…. Hopefully I can refuse to take the pieces and get store credit.
> @expatwife  would you mind sharing which country you are in? Please feel free to pm me if easier, thanks so much!



i hope they make it right for you if the rumors are true. If you see your SO please send photos! Would drool myself into a pool here


----------



## gagabag

As long as they make vintage size earrings then I’m good!


----------



## chiaoapple

tenshix said:


> I would be very interested if you could update us on this after confirming with your SA! I would love a WG guilloche pave for my WG stack but I can’t be bothered to pay SO price. If they’re indeed releasing a whole line that would shoot up on my wishlist.





Bee-licious said:


> i hope they make it right for you if the rumors are true. If you see your SO please send photos! Would drool myself into a pool here





BigAkoya said:


> Or... on the bright side... maybe you can get it at the regular retail price in May!  That would be fabulous if that's possible.
> 
> If guilloche is really becoming part of the regular line, you are such a good client of theirs, I would bet they would allow you to have the necklace and bracelet at the retail price. They may credit you the difference in May (low odds though, but if you are VVIP they may do it discretely).
> 
> Or, if they do not yet know the retail price, they may be able to hold the necklace for you until the actual launch date.  You will then be the "first" to get these new pieces before the initial batch gets sold out.   Lucky you either way!


Guess what — the SO came in and I picked it up today! I had a very good conversation with my SA, and while I do not have any info on launches, I do feel very comfortable that I will get fair treatment, come what may.
Here is a quick shot — no effects were applied, this is how the piece picks up the bright boutique lights!
I will put up quick mod shots in the SO thread for people’s future easy reference.


----------



## BigAkoya

chiaoapple said:


> Guess what — the SO came in and I picked it up today! I had a very good conversation with my SA, and while I do not have any info on launches, I do feel very comfortable that I will get fair treatment, come what may.
> Here is a quick shot — no effects were applied, this is how the piece picks up the bright boutique lights!
> I will put up quick mod shots in the SO thread for people’s future easy reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389332


This looks gorgeous, and this is coming from a person who is not guilloche fan.
This WG along with the sharp edges of the guilloche metal looks very sleek and fresh to me... for summer!  

I can't resist asking... do you have any striped tops?    If you ever decide to do a mod shot, I hope it is wearing a happy striped top!

This photo makes the WG look really white which is what I love.  WG hammered tends to look grayish and muted to me due to the way the metal is shaped inside the motifs, which is the point of hammered (a more muted look).  It would be great to post this photo in the SO thread for others to see this fabulous set.  I saw your other photo there, but the metal in that photo looked almost a pale YG to me.  Your pieces here in this photo look striking, pure shiny WG.

For me, the two words I would use to describe this WG guilloche combination is sleek and fresh!
I am so happy for you!  Two more beautiful pieces to add to your extensive collection.
My guess is VCA will credit you the difference when the actual prices comes out.  I have known VCA to always be fair about everything and bend over backwards to give great service.  With you being such a VIP, I am certain they will make it right for you.

Congratulations again!


----------



## tenshix

chiaoapple said:


> Guess what — the SO came in and I picked it up today! I had a very good conversation with my SA, and while I do not have any info on launches, I do feel very comfortable that I will get fair treatment, come what may.
> Here is a quick shot — no effects were applied, this is how the piece picks up the bright boutique lights!
> I will put up quick mod shots in the SO thread for people’s future easy reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389332



Congratulations they look fabulous and so clean and crisp!! I’m going to head over to the SO thread to admire your modshots hehe.


----------



## chiaoapple

BigAkoya said:


> This looks gorgeous, and this is coming from a person who is not guilloche fan.
> This WG along with the sharp edges of the guilloche metal looks very sleek and fresh to me... for summer!
> 
> I can't resist asking... do you have any striped tops?    If you ever decide to do a mod shot, I hope it is wearing a happy striped top!
> 
> This photo makes the WG look really white which is what I love.  WG hammered tends to look grayish and muted to me due to the way the metal is shaped inside the motifs, which is the point of hammered (a more muted look).  It would be great to post this photo in the SO thread for others to see this fabulous set.  I saw your other photo there, but the metal in that photo looked almost a pale YG to me.  Your pieces here in this photo look striking, pure shiny WG.
> 
> For me, the two words I would use to describe this WG guilloche combination is sleek and fresh!
> I am so happy for you!  Two more beautiful pieces to add to your extensive collection.
> My guess is VCA will credit you the difference when the actual prices comes out.  I have known VCA to always be fair about everything and bend over backwards to give great service.  With you being such a VIP, I am certain they will make it right for you.
> 
> Congratulations again!


I will definitely find a striped top to do a shot for you! 
The WG guilloche definitely takes on different shades depending on lighting and angle. I hope to post more of the pieces being used in varying settings so people can get a fair idea of how it may look in real life.
Thanks for all your feedback and advice, especially as before I spoke to my SA I was feeling a bit nervous!



tenshix said:


> Congratulations they look fabulous and so clean and crisp!! I’m going to head over to the SO thread to admire your modshots hehe.


Thanks so much! Yes I was mesmerised in the boutique…


----------



## EpiFanatic

Such a stunning piece. It looks silvery. And shimmery.  Please post lots of random mod shots. I cannot get enough.


----------



## expatwife

chiaoapple said:


> I actually SO’d the WG guilloche, set of ten motif and five motif, which I am told will arrive in May! I will try to check with my SA if this info is correct, as I would be quite upset at having to pay premium for pieces that are being “mass produced” soon…. Hopefully I can refuse to take the pieces and get store credit.
> @expatwife  would you mind sharing which country you are in? Please feel free to pm me if easier, thanks so much!


I’m in Singapore


----------



## expatwife

chiaoapple said:


> Guess what — the SO came in and I picked it up today! I had a very good conversation with my SA, and while I do not have any info on launches, I do feel very comfortable that I will get fair treatment, come what may.
> Here is a quick shot — no effects were applied, this is how the piece picks up the bright boutique lights!
> I will put up quick mod shots in the SO thread for people’s future easy reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389332


Gorgeous! 

that’s exactly how I found out-I was inquiring about SO


----------



## Notorious Pink

chiaoapple said:


> Guess what — the SO came in and I picked it up today! I had a very good conversation with my SA, and while I do not have any info on launches, I do feel very comfortable that I will get fair treatment, come what may.
> Here is a quick shot — no effects were applied, this is how the piece picks up the bright boutique lights!
> I will put up quick mod shots in the SO thread for people’s future easy reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389332


This is gorgeous. Congratulations!!!


----------



## N_Tonks

I will order the hell out of a wg guilloche bracelet. I know people say it scratches but at the rate my eyesight is going I’m not going to worry about it.

It has been harder to get into VCA as a white gold fan. Not many pieces to choose from and what they do have tends to not be available.e


----------



## Icyjade

All sorts of temptations if this is a regular line!


----------



## valerie_hh

N_Tonks said:


> I will order the hell out of a wg guilloche bracelet. I know people say it scratches but at the rate my eyesight is going I’m not going to worry about it.
> 
> It has been harder to get into VCA as a white gold fan. Not many pieces to choose from and what they do have tends to not be available.e



i think guilloche is super pretty but you know what.. I actually sold it away after owning it for a couple of months. Every time I wore it, I get one new scratch. And guilloche design can’t be polished. So I definitely won’t recommend bracelet for it. Will look to owning a pair of earrings or pendant


----------



## tenshix

Regarding the scratchability of guilloche I think it depends on one’s tolerance for what the scratches look like and how hard you are on jewelry lifestyle wise.

Both my sister and I wear our guilloche (hers) and guilloche pavè (mine) bracelets regularly and I find it less fussy than the bracelets with stones because I don’t worry about it shrinking/getting dull since it’s solid gold. I’m not very rough on my jewelry but I do shower & housework with them and it’s been fine for my personal lifestyle. Of course there’s been accidental knocks on door knobs here and there but it’s not frequent.

A long time ago when I got my first ever Love bracelet I almost cried when it got its first deep scratch. But now I wear my bangles & jewelry and don’t worry much about the scratches I put on them because I feel like they are well loved and worn. I guess it’s a different story if one prefers to keep metal jewelry pieces pristine but personally I don’t mind it. The sunburst pattern of the guilloche makes it so that scratches are not so obvious, and I never felt the need to scrutinize them close up to see where they’d been scratched.

At the end of the day jewelry is meant to make us happy and if it brings anxiety or dread I wouldn’t recommend investing in the pieces that wouldn’t fit certain preferences or lifestyle. Enjoy it all while we can!


----------



## lvmon

tenshix said:


> Regarding the scratchability of guilloche I think it depends on one’s tolerance for what the scratches look like and how hard you are on jewelry lifestyle wise.
> 
> Both my sister and I wear our guilloche (hers) and guilloche pavè (mine) bracelets regularly and I find it less fussy than the bracelets with stones because I don’t worry about it shrinking/getting dull since it’s solid gold. I’m not very rough on my jewelry but I do shower & housework with them and it’s been fine for my personal lifestyle. Of course there’s been accidental knocks on door knobs here and there but it’s not frequent.
> 
> A long time ago when I got my first ever Love bracelet I almost cried when it got its first deep scratch. But now I wear my bangles & jewelry and don’t worry much about the scratches I put on them because I feel like they are well loved and worn. I guess it’s a different story if one prefers to keep metal jewelry pieces pristine but personally I don’t mind it. The sunburst pattern of the guilloche makes it so that scratches are not so obvious, and I never felt the need to scrutinize them close up to see where they’d been scratched.
> 
> At the end of the day jewelry is meant to make us happy and if it brings anxiety or dread I wouldn’t recommend investing in the pieces that wouldn’t fit certain preferences or lifestyle. Enjoy it all while we can!


Wise words, I need to wear my stone pieces more!


----------



## valerie_hh

I have the cartier love bracelet too. It’s pretty scratched up.. but somehow I’m ok w it.. think of it as adding character to it. It’s impossible not to have any scratches on love bracelet if worn daily.
But for the guilloche, somehow I can’t stand scratches across the brilliant sunburst design. So yeah it makes me anxious to see scratches across the sparkly motifs. So I sold it.

I’m loving the hammered gold bracelet so much now. Got it as replacement for my guilloche. But I still adore the guilloche design. Will add a pendant/earrings.


----------



## pigleto972001

Hoping this is true! I have a hammered wg bracelet I had SO. Would be nice to add wg guilloche ❤️


----------



## nicole0612

You were one of the first with the WG hammered bracelet, I love it on you! I hope you can add the WG guilloche along with your other new addition


----------



## Happyish

Oh gosh . . . now I have a decision to make. Wait for the WG Guilloche or WG/Chalcedony . . .


----------



## BigAkoya

N_Tonks said:


> I will order the hell out of a wg guilloche bracelet. I know people say it scratches but at the rate my eyesight is going I’m not going to worry about it.
> 
> It has been harder to get into VCA as a white gold fan. Not many pieces to choose from and what they do have tends to not be available.e


I'm a white metal lover too; it's only platinum or WG for me.   It's tough with VCA VA as most Alhambra pieces are in YG. 
Take a look at the other collections such as Frivole and Lotus.  I love love love the Frivole collection, more so than VA.  Try some piece on the next time you go to a boutique... you might love it.  

For VA WG... I love WG MOP and have a set.  The WG MOP pieces are pretty easy to order, so if you like WG MOP, you could order some pieces.  

Good luck!


----------



## Bisoux78

mikimoto007 said:


> I think this too about wg hammered! It looks just like diamonds because of the texture.
> Honestly, I have the wg holiday pendant, so I'm not crazy about them releasing a  whole line- makes mine less unique, but for people who love matching sets, this will be awesome.



It's been a long time coming. There's been whispers about this since the Holiday Pendant. I'm personally excited to see it.


----------



## Bee-licious

chiaoapple said:


> Guess what — the SO came in and I picked it up today! I had a very good conversation with my SA, and while I do not have any info on launches, I do feel very comfortable that I will get fair treatment, come what may.
> Here is a quick shot — no effects were applied, this is how the piece picks up the bright boutique lights!
> I will put up quick mod shots in the SO thread for people’s future easy reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389332


TOTALLY STUNNING! I saw your mod shots in another thread and the shine is blindingly beautiful! I have the holiday pendant and would love a 10 or earrings if they make them. Such stunning pieces, thank you for sharing!


----------



## gagabag

Any more news on when it’s coming? My SA is clueless!


----------



## south-of-france

In November, according to my SA.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

south-of-france said:


> In November, according to my SA.


O.M.G. I. AM. EXCITED. Does VCA accept pre-orders?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Do you think they’ll do a WG Guilloche pendant (minus the diamond)? I just feel like it would devalue the Holiday Pendant. Am I alone in thinking this?


----------



## jenayb

nycmamaofone said:


> Do you think they’ll do a WG Guilloche pendant (minus the diamond)? I just feel like it would devalue the Holiday Pendant. Am I alone in thinking this?



Hmm...... I would imagine yes, they would, as there is the YG version. 

Interesting perspective.... I'm curious - why would this devalue the HP? It's still a more special, limited version of this. Do you think that the Malachite pendant devalues 2013 HP?


----------



## nycmamaofone

jenaywins said:


> Hmm...... I would imagine yes, they would, as there is the YG version.
> 
> Interesting perspective.... I'm curious - why would this devalue the HP? It's still a more special, limited version of this. Do you think that the Malachite pendant devalues 2013 HP?


Hmm…I guess you’re right. Somehow in a stone it pops more to me and feels very different. Plus the Hp Guilloche came out so recently. I guess I ask since I have flirted with the idea of selling mine, but if I do after the WG line comes out, I suspect it will not retain the same retail value. But maybe I’m wrong.


----------



## jenayb

nycmamaofone said:


> Hmm…I guess you’re right. Somehow in a stone it pops more to me and feels very different. Plus the Hp Guilloche came out so recently. I guess I ask since I have flirted with the idea of selling mine, but if I do after the WG line comes out, I suspect it will not retain the same retail value. But maybe I’m wrong.



Who knows, maybe yours will appreciate even more after the release.


----------



## jenaps

nycmamaofone said:


> Hmm…I guess you’re right. Somehow in a stone it pops more to me and feels very different. Plus the Hp Guilloche came out so recently. I guess I ask since I have flirted with the idea of selling mine, but if I do after the WG line comes out, I suspect it will not retain the same retail value. But maybe I’m wrong.


If you don’t like it anymore I would sell it now and get something you love!  

I also feel the opposite abt this specific pendant.  I prefer the diamond in this pendant much more than the dot in the regular guilloche.  Where as the stone pendants don’t have dots and I feel like the diamond interrupts the stone.  So I think you will still have buyers.  But regardless I say sell it now if you don’t love it!


----------



## Bisoux78

So they're re-releasing the pendant as double sided now vs one sided (HP version)? That's redundant...


----------



## jenaps

Bisoux78 said:


> So they're re-releasing the pendant as double sided now vs one sided (HP version)? That's redundant...


We don’t know.  Nothing is confirmed yet!

but lots of HPs have a matching regular vintage pendant so it’s possible.


----------



## stephbb9

I have the feeling that the HP will be rose gold guilloché. There’s nothing in the line yet (besides watch) and a lot of people are doing SO of it. Maybe they would try it before eventually releasing a whole line of RG Guilloché.
My SA had said that she wouldn’t be surprised if they released the RG line and since white gold is coming, that’s my guess!


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

jenaps said:


> If you don’t like it anymore I would sell it now and get something you love!
> 
> I also feel the opposite abt this specific pendant.  I prefer the diamond in this pendant much more than the dot in the regular guilloche.  Where as the stone pendants don’t have dots and I feel like the diamond interrupts the stone.  So I think you will still have buyers.  But regardless I say sell it now if you don’t love it!


My thoughts exactly. I feel like HPs will always hold their value based on their limited availability alone. Plus, I'd prefer having a diamond in the center as well! Adds to the sparkle factor and makes it more interesting visually.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

stephbb9 said:


> I have the feeling that the HP will be rose gold guilloché. There’s nothing in the line yet (besides watch) and a lot of people are doing SO of it. Maybe they would try it before eventually releasing a whole line of RG Guilloché.
> My SA had said that she wouldn’t be surprised if they released the RG line and since white gold is coming, that’s my guess!


Don't say that! Now you're getting my hopes up


----------



## sassification

I feel like somehow, the WG Guilloche line will slightly lower the value of HP 2020, given that if the premium is too much, people can settle for the regular line now. Whereas previously, there wasnt such an option. 

I have sold mine because i fell out of love with guilloche. Shocking to me, but i find that it gathers dust quite easily and is not easy to clean thoroughly. It still looks dusty to me after cleaning with ultrasonic cleanser and blow drying. I am too ocd, lol.


----------



## stephbb9

sassification said:


> I feel like somehow, the WG Guilloche line will slightly lower the value of HP 2020, given that if the premium is too much, people can settle for the regular line now. Whereas previously, there wasnt such an option.
> 
> I have sold mine because i fell out of love with guilloche. Shocking to me, but i find that it gathers dust quite easily and is not easy to clean thoroughly. It still looks dusty to me after cleaning with ultrasonic cleanser and blow drying. I am too ocd, lol.


I am OCD too  and also clean it a lot. The ultrasonic works (you have to make sure none of the motifs touch though to avoid scratches as my SA said) and dry with a thick microfiber cloth. The blow dryer would put dust back in it.
I got a more sophisticated professional ultrasonic and all my jewelry got so much cleaner! I love it a bit too much!


----------



## marbella8

It’s interesting, I find it too shiny, especially in a 10 motif, although I love it with alternating pave. 



sassification said:


> I feel like somehow, the WG Guilloche line will slightly lower the value of HP 2020, given that if the premium is too much, people can settle for the regular line now. Whereas previously, there wasnt such an option.
> 
> I have sold mine because i fell out of love with guilloche. Shocking to me, but i find that it gathers dust quite easily and is not easy to clean thoroughly. It still looks dusty to me after cleaning with ultrasonic cleanser and blow drying. I am too ocd, lol.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Suzie

stephbb9 said:


> I am OCD too  and also clean it a lot. The ultrasonic works (you have to make sure none of the motifs touch though to avoid scratches as my SA said) and dry with a thick microfiber cloth. The blow dryer would put dust back in it.
> I got a more sophisticated professional ultrasonic and all my jewelry got so much cleaner! I love it a bit too much!


I need to clean my jewellery more, can you share the name of the cleaner you use?


----------



## stephbb9

Suzie said:


> I need to clean my jewellery more, can you share the name of the cleaner you use?


Sure!
I just looked but it is not in stock.
I am sure it will be back soon or you can find a similar one.
Here is the name:
CREWORKS Ultrasonic Cleaner with Heater and Timer, 0.85 gal. Stainless Steel 120W Ultrasonic Cleaning Machine, Sonic Cavitation Machine with Knobs for Professional Jewelry Watch Glasses Cleaning More​


			https://a.co/d/hDaqxvF
		

I use mine with a little dish soap.
I make jewelry as a hobby and took classes and they used similar ones.
Just be careful. Some stones should not be submerged. Ultrasonic cleaners works
 really well on silver, gold, diamonds and non porous stones. Not pearls nor turquoise for example.


----------



## Suzie

stephbb9 said:


> Sure!
> I just looked but it is not in stock.
> I am sure it will be back soon or you can find a similar one.
> Here is the name:
> CREWORKS Ultrasonic Cleaner with Heater and Timer, 0.85 gal. Stainless Steel 120W Ultrasonic Cleaning Machine, Sonic Cavitation Machine with Knobs for Professional Jewelry Watch Glasses Cleaning More​
> 
> 
> https://a.co/d/hDaqxvF
> 
> 
> I use mine with a little dish soap.
> I make jewelry as a hobby and took classes and they used similar ones.
> Just be careful. Some stones should not be submerged. Ultrasonic cleaners works
> really well on silver, gold, diamonds and non porous stones. Not pearls nor turquoise for example.


Thank you for sharing, I might try and find a smaller one.


----------



## candyfloz

My sa doesn’t know the line is coming… does anyone have date/ how pre-orders work etc?


----------



## Bisoux78

sassification said:


> I feel like somehow, the WG Guilloche line will slightly lower the value of HP 2020, given that if the premium is too much, people can settle for the regular line now. Whereas previously, there wasnt such an option.
> 
> I have sold mine because i fell out of love with guilloche. Shocking to me, but i find that it gathers dust quite easily and is not easy to clean thoroughly. It still looks dusty to me after cleaning with ultrasonic cleanser and blow drying. I am too ocd, lol.


I literally just run it under running water then hand wash with gentle soap and rinse again...Good as new! Do u live in a particularly warm and dusty area? I've never seen my Guilloche HP get that dirty.


----------



## boomer1234

Bisoux78 said:


> I literally just run it under running water then hand wash with gentle soap and rinse again...Good as new! Do u live in a particularly warm and dusty area? I've never seen my Guilloche HP get that dirty.


I was just thinking this too. Ive actually never even cleaned my necklace except one time at the store…but I’m also not OCD about it since I can’t really see it on my neck lol

 But on topic, I really hope this line happens! I absolutely love guilloche and would take all three metals!


----------



## gagabag

Has anyone heard anymore about this launch? My SA is still playing clueless…


----------



## sassification

Bisoux78 said:


> I literally just run it under running water then hand wash with gentle soap and rinse again...Good as new! Do u live in a particularly warm and dusty area? I've never seen my Guilloche HP get that dirty.


Yes, i live in a very hot and humid climate.. as for dust, i think it is relatively alright nowadays althpugh sometimes there would be occasiinal renovations or constructions.


----------



## lucky7355

gagabag said:


> Has anyone heard anymore about this launch? My SA is still playing clueless…


I asked mine last week and she hadn’t heard anything about it.


----------



## Liz86000

Hello everyone ! I'm new here and it's so lovely to read all your messages about a brand I adore.
I would love a WG guilloche line indeed though I must say my dream would be guilloche in rose gold... *fingers crossed*


----------



## lvchanellvr

I saw my SA recently and she hadn't heard anything about the white guilloche that is coming November.


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

I cannot wait for this! I'm in Singapore and my SA told me to wait for January 2023....


----------



## stephbb9

Maybe it’s delayed then? 
Can’t wait to see it!


vcaloverrrrr said:


> I cannot wait for this! I'm in Singapore and my SA told me to wait for January 2023....


----------



## Icyjade

vcaloverrrrr said:


> I cannot wait for this! I'm in Singapore and my SA told me to wait for January 2023....


Ohhhh… from which store? Ion? Did your SA say if preorders will be allowed?


----------



## MoreTorque

Has anyone heard any news? With the Perlee release in Sep, holiday pendant in Oct, will they do a consecutive release in Nov?


----------



## vcaloverrrrr

Icyjade said:


> Ohhhh… from which store? Ion? Did your SA say if preorders will be allowed?


Yes my SA is in Ion. She didn't mention anything about pre orders but I shall ask her when I see her next time!


----------



## CATEYES

Suzie said:


> Thank you for sharing, I might try and find a smaller one.


Came on here after reading on another thread about this WG collection being released to ensure my TPF friend after all these years knew about it or I was going to message you! I will anticipate seeing pics of the pieces you get to add to your WG Alhambra collection


----------



## pigleto972001

Just heard from two friends who heard from two different sa that WGG is indeed coming in November. . Ooh I want a bracelet.


----------



## lucky7355

Someone on another thread said that what is coming is WG Guilloche line on 1st November: there will be ring, VA earrings, bracelet, pendant and a 20 motif.

Has anyone confirmed this with their SA? I may be on the hook for the 20.


----------



## luvparis21

lucky7355 said:


> Someone on another thread said that what is coming is WG Guilloche line on 1st November: there will be ring, VA earrings, bracelet, pendant and a 20 motif.
> 
> Has anyone confirmed this with their SA? I may be on the hook for the 20.


This is what I heard from my SA as well. She also said she should have all the details sometime next month. Super exciting!


----------



## Suzie

I was hoping for a 10 motif necklace so I could attach to my vintage WG one.


----------



## sammix3

Will this be a part of the permanent collection?


----------



## lucky7355

VCA has always done alternative guilloche and stone/diamond in their 20 motifs haven’t they? I kind of wish they would just do 20 white gold guilloche motifs. I don’t want an alternating necklace.


----------



## sassification

lynne_ross said:


> Ugh why not hammered wg! Not a fan of guilloche, though I am sure many will be happy with this launch.


U know, i was a big fan of guilloche. Now im not after owning both the wg and yg guilloche.

I would love to see WG hammered as permanent


----------



## waterlily112

sassification said:


> U know, i was a big fan of guilloche. Now im not after owning both the wg and yg guilloche.
> 
> I would love to see WG hammered as permanent



Ohh I'd love some WG hammered pieces! I have the 16 motif RG hammered sweet alhambra necklace and wear it all the time, would love one in WG too!


----------



## Icyjade

sassification said:


> U know, i was a big fan of guilloche. Now im not after owning both the wg and yg guilloche.


Do you mind sharing why?


----------



## ShoooSh

Sorry it has been posted already


----------



## mikimoto007

That’s a magic pendant right? Hopefully that keeps the HP people happy.


----------



## gagabag

ShoooSh said:


> Sorry it has been posted already
> 
> View attachment 5610832


Thank you! I love it! But why oh why did they make the 20 motif with pave?!


----------



## glamourbag

gagabag said:


> Thank you! I love it! But why oh why did they make the 20 motif with pave?!


I wish they did the five motif in a pave / guilloche mix! Ugh


----------



## vcatime81

ShoooSh said:


> Sorry it has been posted already
> 
> View attachment 5610832


Where was this image posted?

It’s not on the VCA website!


----------



## ShoooSh

If it has been **


----------



## vcatime81

The picture you posted is NOT posted on the Van Cleef website.  I think it’s a FAKE!


----------



## gagabag

It hasn’t been launched yet so you won’t see the WG guilloche line in the website yet


----------



## BigAkoya

vcatime81 said:


> The picture you posted is NOT posted on the Van Cleef website.  I think it’s a FAKE!


Yup... agree.  They could have at least tried to use the same font for the ampersand.


----------



## vcatime81

Not sure why people post fake pictures!  

And then when you ask where the image came from they don’t respond.  

These people should be suspended for posting fake information!


----------



## fashionelite

vcatime81 said:


> Not sure why people post fake pictures!
> 
> And then when you ask where the image came from they don’t respond.
> 
> These people should be suspended for posting fake information!


It’s an edit of the previously posted yg guilloche line on Instagram. Many SAs and stores confirmed that this line is happening. So it’s not fake information


----------



## tinybiopsee

gagabag said:


> Thank you! I love it! But why oh why did they make the 20 motif with pave?!


The 20 motif is not with pave,  all white gold guilloche


----------



## tinybiopsee

mikimoto007 said:


> That’s a magic pendant right? Hopefully that keeps the HP people happy.


Not magic pendant, it’s vintage so does the earrings


----------



## BigAkoya

fashionelite said:


> It’s an edit of the previously posted yg guilloche line on Instagram. Many SAs and stores confirmed that this line is happening. So it’s not fake information


The line is coming out yes, but the image is fake and not from VCA.  
The 20 is full guilloche, not pave, and I recall my SA telling me the single motif is Vintage size, not Magic.  
VCA may have changed it recently, but that's what my SA said a few weeks ago.


----------



## BigAkoya

tinybiopsee said:


> Not magic pendant, it’s vintage so does the earrings


That's what my SA said too!  We must have the same SA.


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> The line is coming out yes, but the image is fake and not from VCA.
> The 20 is full guilloche, not pave, and I recall my SA telling me the single motif is Vintage size, not Magic.
> VCA may have changed it recently, but that's what my SA said a few weeks ago.


Is the bracelet pave or all guilloche?


----------



## lucky7355

BigAkoya said:


> The line is coming out yes, but the image is fake and not from VCA.
> The 20 is full guilloche, not pave, and I recall my SA telling me the single motif is Vintage size, not Magic.
> VCA may have changed it recently, but that's what my SA said a few weeks ago.



Oh I hope that’s the case, I don’t want alternating anything on the 20 motif. A full WG guilloche is going to be amazing. I’d have to pass if it were alternating.


----------



## chiaoapple

lucky7355 said:


> Oh I hope that’s the case, I don’t want alternating anything on the 20 motif. A full WG guilloche is going to be amazing. I’d have to pass if it were alternating.


Yes it would make so much more sense for the WG 20 motif to be all guilloche rather than alternating pave as the blinginess of the guilloche may obscure the pave. Whereas for YG version the guilloche and pave look more distinct from each other.


----------



## lucky7355

chiaoapple said:


> Yes it would make so much more sense for the WG 20 motif to be all guilloche rather than alternating pave as the blinginess of the guilloche may obscure the pave. Whereas for YG version the guilloche and pave look more distinct from each other.


Was YG guilloche and pavé part of an anniversary collection? Their vintage alhambra definitely stands out more in YG than WG for sure. 

I asked my SA about the line and she was going to look into it but doesn’t have any information yet.


----------



## stephbb9

By the way, will this be made permanent or is it limited?
Thank you!


----------



## shyla14

stephbb9 said:


> By the way, will this be made permanent or is it limited?
> Thank you!


Permanent.


----------



## stephbb9

shyla14 said:


> Permanent.


Thank you!


----------



## chiaoapple

lucky7355 said:


> Was YG guilloche and pavé part of an anniversary collection? Their vintage alhambra definitely stands out more in YG than WG for sure.
> 
> I asked my SA about the line and she was going to look into it but doesn’t have any information yet.


I don‘t believe so, I see it in boutiques from time to time.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Does white gold guilloche reflect the light the same as the gold or not really? Asking incase anyone had the holiday pendant for reference because I am reserving a bracelet


----------



## rmx

lucky7355 said:


> Was YG guilloche and pavé part of an anniversary collection? Their vintage alhambra definitely stands out more in YG than WG for sure.
> 
> I asked my SA about the line and she was going to look into it but doesn’t have any information yet.


Do they have the WG vintage Alhambra 20 motif?


----------



## south-of-france

If stacked 24/7 with a WG diamond Juste un Clou, would you go for a 5 motif WG Guilloché or for a made to order WG hammered gold bracelet?


----------



## mikimoto007

south-of-france said:


> If stacked 24/7 with a WG diamond Juste un Clou, would you go for a 5 motif WG Guilloché or for a made to order WG hammered gold bracelet?



I would have thought a guilloche bracelet would be badly scratched by the JUC. The hammered is more durable.


----------



## south-of-france

mikimoto007 said:


> I would have thought a guilloche bracelet would be badly scratched by the JUC. The hammered is more durable.


I thought so too. I guess Guilloché should be worn alone and perhaps even better as a necklace, less scratches.


----------



## candymonstr

NYCchihuahua said:


> Does white gold guilloche reflect the light the same as the gold or not really? Asking incase anyone had the holiday pendant for reference because I am reserving a bracelet


Yes it does. It is very shiny and reflective like the YG version but because it is silver toned, feels a little more casual than yellow gold. Think the bracelet will be beautiful!


----------



## BigAkoya

south-of-france said:


> If stacked 24/7 with a WG diamond Juste un Clou, would you go for a 5 motif WG Guilloché or for a made to order WG hammered gold bracelet?


I would go with guilloche.  The JUC is a very industrial and architectural look.  The guilloche is the same with it's crispy cut metal lines. The hammered gold is more old world glamour.  The point of hammered gold is texture, to make it look old-world.  In WG, the hammered gold will not look 'YG old world" nor will it be polished metal shiny.  I think it will gray next to the JUC because it is so textured and your JUC is so polished. Note though... if you were wearing a Clover, I would say go with WG hammered because the hammered adds texture and plays off the Clover. 

If you are going to wear JUC, I would stay with the polished metal theme and go guilloche.  You get a super shiny wrist.
I wouldn't worry about scratches... buy what you love and what looks great, not what is safe.  Buying safe tends to end up with regrets.

Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.


----------



## EpiFanatic

south-of-france said:


> If stacked 24/7 with a WG diamond Juste un Clou, would you go for a 5 motif WG Guilloché or for a made to order WG hammered gold bracelet?


On the wrist the scratches on the guilloche would bother me too much since the bracelet is within line of vision. The WG hammered is very white to me, in fact flat almost matte white.  Doesn’t reflect except the center bead so it is very  white. And scratches are impossible to see. The question is whether the hammered goes with the JUC.


----------



## stephbb9

EpiFanatic said:


> On the wrist the scratches on the guilloche would bother me too much since the bracelet is within line of vision. The WG hammered is very white to me, in fact flat almost matte white.  Doesn’t reflect except the center bead so it is very  white. And scratches are impossible to see. The question is whether the hammered goes with the JUC.


I wear my RG Hammered with my RG double JUC and sometimes a RG tennis diamond bracelet. They go very well together.
I have some guilloché bracelet but I don’t stack them unless with something that won’t scratch. I would hate the many scratches from the JUC too…


----------



## south-of-france

BigAkoya said:


> I would go with guilloche.  The JUC is a very industrial and architectural look.  The guilloche is the same with it's crispy cut metal lines. The hammered gold is more old world glamour.  The point of hammered gold is texture, to make it look old-world.  In WG, the hammered gold will not look 'YG old world" nor will it be polished metal shiny.  I think it will gray next to the JUC because it is so textured and your JUC is so polished. Note though... if you were wearing a Clover, I would say go with WG hammered because the hammered adds texture and plays off the Clover.
> 
> If you are going to wear JUC, I would stay with the polished metal theme and go guilloche.  You get a super shiny wrist.
> I wouldn't worry about scratches... buy what you love and what looks great, not what is safe.  Buying safe tends to end up with regrets.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.


Thank you! Very valuable two cents  buy what you love, true!


stephbb9 said:


> I wear my RG Hammered with my RG double JUC and sometimes a RG tennis diamond bracelet. They go very well together.
> I have some guilloché bracelet but I don’t stack them unless with something that won’t scratch. I would hate the many scratches from the JUC too…


Yes I wear my YG diamonds Juc with my hammered yg Alhambra and they look great, but it does shine a bit less than the smooth yg surface of the Juc. So having a “white shiny wrist” sounds good to me (still afraid I can see the scratches, being a bit of a perfectionist l)


----------



## BigAkoya

south-of-france said:


> Thank you! Very valuable two cents  buy what you love, true!
> 
> Yes I wear my YG diamonds Juc with my hammered yg Alhambra and they look great, but it does shine a bit less than the smooth yg surface of the Juc. So having a “white shiny wrist” sounds good to me (still afraid I can see the scratches, being a bit of a perfectionist l)


Hi again!  I don't know if you really really really love the guilloche bracelet or just want a VCA piece.
If it's the latter, may I suggest the Signature Perlee bangle?

I personally am not a fan of mixing the JUC with a VCA 5 motif bracelet.  I don't think it goes great.
If you might like the Signature Perlee bangle, you could wear them together and you won't get scratches.  They'll just "bump" next to each other, but the bump is so tiny, and it's not like get rear-ended at 60mph.  It's more like a tiny tiny tiny tiny tap at 0.00005mph.  No damage!  Safe!

With those two bracelets, JUC and Perlee Signature, you keep that shiny look, and the Perlee beads on the bangle soften the overall look.  It will be a statement wrist.

Just a thought to see if you might like it.  I would personally stay with the polished, shiny metal bangle theme.  It's a nice pop on the arm, and the eye stays focused as the bangle theme is consistent.  The "one bangle and one link bracelet" theme is a bit messy to me and does not make a strong statement.   That's just me though.
Hope that helps.  Good luck in your decision.


----------



## BigAkoya

I was talking to my SA to order the WG guilloche set.  As FYI, the 20 is alternating.    
I am such NOT a fan of alternating.  Ugh... Decisions.  Do I cave just to get a WG set?  Do I sound desperate?


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> I was talking to my SA to order the WG guilloche set.  As FYI, the 20 is alternating.
> I am such NOT a fan of alternating.  Ugh... Decisions.  Do I cave just to get a WG set?  Do I sound desperate?


I think you know that the answer is no. On the other hand, I love alternating. This does fit with what we would expect for the initial launch considering previous releases though. I would wager that they will release all white gold guilloche options in the future, similarly to the timeline with the yellow gold guilloche. Who knows if that will include a 20 motif, but certainly it would be approved for a special order at that point.
Do you know if the bracelet is alternating with pave? I am hoping it is!


----------



## lucky7355

BigAkoya said:


> I was talking to my SA to order the WG guilloche set.  As FYI, the 20 is alternating.
> I am such NOT a fan of alternating.  Ugh... Decisions.  Do I cave just to get a WG set?  Do I sound desperate?


Noooooo!  Alternating with what exactly?

I guess I can save my money.


----------



## glamourbag

BigAkoya said:


> I was talking to my SA to order the WG guilloche set.  As FYI, the 20 is alternating.
> I am such NOT a fan of alternating.  Ugh... Decisions.  Do I cave just to get a WG set?  Do I sound desperate?


Meanwhile I want the 5 motif to be alternating!


----------



## missie1

The bracelet I’m dying to see especially wg with Pave as I want to add another pave 5 motif bracelet.


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> Meanwhile I want the 5 motif to be alternating!


are we both thinking to pair with Clover Perlee?


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> are we both thinking to pair with Clover Perlee?


If it is not alternating I won't consider it (or I don't think I will-but never say never). Yes, it would be a nice addition with the Clover or even solo.


----------



## glamourbag

missie1 said:


> The bracelet I’m dying to see especially wg with Pave as I want to add another pave 5 motif bracelet.


What about full five motif in pave?


----------



## glamourbag

lucky7355 said:


> Noooooo!  Alternating with what exactly?
> 
> I guess I can save my money.


wg guilloche and diamonds, alternating.


----------



## stephbb9

BigAkoya said:


> I was talking to my SA to order the WG guilloche set.  As FYI, the 20 is alternating.
> I am such NOT a fan of alternating.  Ugh... Decisions.  Do I cave just to get a WG set?  Do I sound desperate?


I don’t understand why they are making the alternative pave and guilloché necklace. The guilloché will be very shiny already and the bracelet isn’t pave… It will look too dressy to my opinion. Will make people want to SO a necklace… Unless you just buy 2 or 4 bracelets and make a set? 
I am thinking of the bracelet but would actually like a magic pendant to go with it. Or 2 bracelets as a pendant.
Maybe they will add more options later on?


----------



## tinybiopsee

BigAkoya said:


> I was talking to my SA to order the WG guilloche set.  As FYI, the 20 is alternating.
> I am such NOT a fan of alternating.  Ugh... Decisions.  Do I cave just to get a WG set?  Do I sound desperate?


Ohhh! My SA told me it’s 20 motif all guilloche. Same as the bracelet 5 motif all guilloche white gold. I am still indicisive if I should get this soon to be released white gold guilloche or not, never own guilloche piece and also all my jewelry is yellow/rose gold. Any advice would be wonderful!


----------



## BigAkoya

nicole0612 said:


> I think you know that the answer is no. On the other hand, I love alternating. This does fit with what we would expect for the initial launch considering previous releases though. I would wager that they will release all white gold guilloche options in the future, similarly to the timeline with the yellow gold guilloche. Who knows if that will include a 20 motif, but certainly it would be approved for a special order at that point.
> Do you know if the bracelet is alternating with pave? I am hoping it is!


All pieces are all metal, except the 20!  The 20 is my centerpiece for a set.
And you are right.. I can't do it.  Alternating is so not me.  I like the purity of 20 stones exactly the same. 
But.. alternating is so you!  You like that creativity of alternating.

I also think you are right in that a 20 all guilloche may be added later.


----------



## missie1

glamourbag said:


> What about full five motif in pave?


I didn’t even think about that.  Lord the options


----------



## nicole0612

BigAkoya said:


> All pieces are all metal, except the 20!  The 20 my centerpiece for a set.
> And you are right.. I can't do it.  Alternating is so not me.  I like the purity of 20 stones exactly the same.
> But.. alternating is so you!  You like that creativity of alternating.
> 
> I also think you are right in that a 20 all guilloche may be added later.


We will just both need to be patient and wait for what we really want!


----------



## BigAkoya

stephbb9 said:


> I don’t understand why they are making the alternative pave and guilloché necklace. The guilloché will be very shiny already and the bracelet isn’t pave… It will look too dressy to my opinion. Will make people want to SO a necklace… Unless you just buy 2 or 4 bracelets and make a set?
> I am thinking of the bracelet but would actually like a magic pendant to go with it. Or 2 bracelets as a pendant.
> Maybe they will add more options later on?


I'll share my thoughts on why I don't like alternating.  I find it to be neither here nor there.
It does not have the pop of 20 beautiful matching stones, nor is it really a "diamond" necklace.  The diamonds are so tiny, so you mostly see metal.

Because of that, I think the diamond motifs take away from the 20 motifs.
I went to buy the 20 onyx pave alternating a while ago thinking it would be softer than a 20 onyx which is a bit too harsh for me.
However, when I tried it on, I felt the diamond motifs left a void in that 20.  The long 20 matching motifs is what I really love.  I love that continuity.  That's just me, and I know many people love alternating to add a little bling.

If you are considering the guilloche alternating and like a little bling, I do not think that necklace is dressy at all.
It is for the most part, a "metal" chain necklace.  Chain necklaces are definitely not dressy to me.  On the contrary, I find them more casual than stones as you see "metal chains" everywhere.

It's definitely not dressy, and I think if you like alternating, you can wear this necklace a lot with jeans, shorts, anything.


----------



## BigAkoya

lucky7355 said:


> Noooooo!  Alternating with what exactly?
> 
> I guess I can save my money.


It's diamonds.  This means you get one guilloche motif, then one diamond pave motif, and the two alternate.  
Yes... if you don't love it, save your money and wait.  I am waiting too.


----------



## lucky7355

BigAkoya said:


> It's diamonds.  This means you get one guilloche motif, then one diamond pave motif, and the two alternate.
> Yes... if you don't love it, save your money and wait.  I am waiting too.


Their white gold Alhambra With pavé is definitely a pass for me since it doesn’t make my heart sing. Anything guilloche does though! 

We’ll have to see what is actually released since there’s conflicting reports. I can still hope.


----------



## BigAkoya

tinybiopsee said:


> Ohhh! My SA told me it’s 20 motif all guilloche. Same as the bracelet 5 motif all guilloche white gold. I am still indicisive if I should get this soon to be released white gold guilloche or not, never own guilloche piece and also all my jewelry is yellow/rose gold. Any advice would be wonderful!


My SA thought that too at first, but when I spoke to him about ordering, he said the 20 is alternating. 
Not sure if there is a 20 motif all guilloche coming out later, who knows. 

If all your jewelry is YG/RG and you want to switch to WG, I would start with a stone.  I would do a WG MOP set.
WG MOP is softer than WG guilloche. 

At its core, guilloche is just a heavy metal four leaf clover chain necklace.  Guilloche in WG is crispy and shiny to me, but for some, it can look like harsh metal, dare I say, like a "cheap silver chain" if one is not used to WG. 

WG metal pieces will never have the warmth of RG/YG, but that is the point of WG. 
WG pops, it's a cool metal and meant to stand out. I personally love WG and all white metal (e.g. platinum) because it's crispy and stands out. 

I think WG MOP will be softer for you.  I would try both on both WG guilloche and WG MOP to be sure.
My gut says you will like WG MOP more than WG guilloche.  Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ThisVNchick

BigAkoya said:


> My SA thought that too at first, but when I spoke to him about ordering, he said the 20 is alternating.
> Not sure if there is a 20 motif all guilloche coming out later, who knows.
> 
> If all your jewelry is YG/RG and you want to switch to WG, I would start with a stone.  I would do a WG MOP set.
> WG MOP is softer than WG guilloche.
> 
> At its core, guilloche is just a heavy metal four leaf clover chain necklace.  Guilloche in WG is crispy and shiny to me, but for some, it can look like harsh metal, dare I say, like a "cheap silver chain" if one is not used to WG.
> 
> WG metal pieces will never have the warmth of RG/YG, but that is the point of WG.
> WG pops, it's a cool metal and meant to stand out. I personally love WG and all white metal (e.g. platinum) because it's crispy and stands out.
> 
> I think WG MOP will be softer for you.  I would try both on both WG guilloche and WG MOP to be sure.
> My gut says you will like WG MOP more than WG guilloche.  Just my two cents.  Hope this helps.


So weird how SAs are not told the same thing or that they have conflicting details. A friend of mine who is a WG lover said both of her SAs, one in Vegas and one at 5th Ave, say it’s going to be a 20 all WG guilloche.


----------



## EpiFanatic

ThisVNchick said:


> So weird how SAs are not told the same thing or that they have conflicting details. A friend of mine who is a WG lover said both of her SAs, one in Vegas and one at 5th Ave, say it’s going to be a 20 all WG guilloche.


I have heard it’s not an alternating.  But it’s not official.


----------



## ThisVNchick

EpiFanatic said:


> I have heard it’s not an alternating.  But it’s not official.


I am so jealous of you WG lovers…I’ve been dying for a 20 YG guilloche since the line launched and VCA has launched everything BUT that!


----------



## lucky7355

ThisVNchick said:


> I am so jealous of you WG lovers…I’ve been dying for a 20 YG guilloche since the line launched and VCA has launched everything BUT that!



I would buy one in each metal if they offered just guilloche in the 20. 

They did the diamond and then the special edition MOP - just give us all the guilloche!


----------



## livluvlux

I was informed and description/price listed seems to confirm all guilloche, no diamonds.
ETA: been following this forum for years and have been so excited about WG that I had to share as others have shared.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I was talking to my SA to order the WG guilloche set.  As FYI, the 20 is alternating.
> I am such NOT a fan of alternating.  Ugh... Decisions.  Do I cave just to get a WG set?  Do I sound desperate?


Can you SO a non alternating set?


----------



## papertiger

NYCchihuahua said:


> Does white gold guilloche reflect the light the same as the gold or not really? Asking incase anyone had the holiday pendant for reference because I am reserving a bracelet



I think it will be truly stunning. As someone else said, just be careful because in case of scratches.


----------



## hopiko

I have been told by my SA at the flagship that the 20 motif is *not* alternating.  I hope that is true!


----------



## lucky7355

lynne_ross said:


> Can you SO a non alternating set?



Probably but SAs are saying conflicting things about this line so I’d wait until it’s official. Even in the last page of this thread, SAs have been saying the opposite to their clients. 

I’ve seen someone order an all RG guilloche 20 motif.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> Can you SO a non alternating set?


I am sure it's possible.  My SA told me the 20 is alternating.  However, I read here some SAs are saying it's all guilloche, all metal, no pave, so that might be true.

I wonder if VCA has changed their mind (maybe too much effort for pave motifs and they are behind in production) so it will be all guilloche now.  I am going to wait until Nov, because.... I am now thinking of the Magic long pendant.  

Related to SOs...
I am bit tired of trying to do SOs.  So much drama.  You may remember my past SO requests.  For my recent two SOs...

The first submission was a WG Clover bangle with emeralds.  The response from VCA HQ was "we cannot make this piece at the present time, please submit again later."
Define later!!!     Okay VCA... do you want me to submit every month?  Can't I just get in the queue or can't you just flat out say no and not lead me on?

I also wanted to purchase a WG 70cm Trace Chain.  The 70cm Trace Chain in WG is not standard stock, which means... SO!
What drama behind getting a simple chain which I won't bore you with.  

Which brings me to the Magic long pendant...
To work around the drama of a Trace chain (which apparently is thinner than the chain on the Magic pendant),  I am now thinking of getting the Magic guilloche pendant just so I can get the chain.  I want to hang my panda.  I know I can just buy any long WG chain, no brand, but I'm kind of a purist and want a VCA chain to match.  I'm not a Magic person, and if I were honest with myself, the guilloche option is my last choice as I think it looks like a big metal four leaf clover logo charm.  That's just me and not my look.  If I go down the Magic long pendant look, I would much rather have a stone as I feel at least that has more character.  My SA did say in the same conversation he believes there will be more WG pieces coming out, even after the WG guilloche release.

Long story short... I will wait to see what actual pieces are coming and how they look and then think through my options.


----------



## lucky7355

BigAkoya said:


> I am sure it's possible.  My SA told me the 20 is alternating.  However, I read here some SAs are saying it's all guilloche, all metal, no pave, so that might be true.
> 
> I wonder if VCA has changed their mind (maybe too much effort for pave motifs and they are behind in production) so it will be all guilloche now.  I am going to wait until Nov, because.... I am now thinking of the Magic long pendant.
> 
> Related to SOs...
> I am bit tired of trying to do SOs.  So much drama.  You may remember my past SO requests.  For my recent two SOs...
> 
> The first submission was a WG Clover bangle with emeralds.  The response from VCA HQ was "we cannot make this piece at the present time, please submit again later."
> Define later!!!     Okay VCA... do you want me to submit every month?  Can't I just get in the queue or can't you just flat out say no and not lead me on?
> 
> I also wanted to purchase a WG 70cm Trace Chain.  The 70cm Trace Chain in WG is not standard stock, which means... SO!
> What drama behind getting a simple chain which I won't bore you with.
> 
> Which brings me to the Magic long pendant...
> To work around the drama of a Trace chain (which apparently is thinner than the chain on the Magic pendant),  I am now thinking of getting the Magic guilloche pendant just so I can get the chain.  I want to hang my panda.  I know I can just buy any long WG chain, no brand, but I'm kind of a purist and want a VCA chain to match.  I'm not a Magic person, and if I were honest with myself, the guilloche option is my last choice as I think it looks like a big metal four leaf clover logo charm.  That's just me and not my look.  If I go down the Magic long pendant look, I would much rather have a stone as I feel at least that has more character.  My SA did say in the same conversation he believes there will be more WG pieces coming out, even after the WG guilloche release.
> 
> Long story short... I will wait to see what actual pieces are coming and how they look and then think through my options.



That sounds like such a hassle, I’d be tempted to just get the chain rhodium plated but of course you’d ruin the value.   

Some of the hoops they make you jump through for simple requests is definitely a pain. For example, they don’t allow you to extend the 10 motif with a jump ring, it’s the entire chain between the motifs or nothing. 

Trying to find a gold extender that doesn’t look completely different was impossible for me. I ended up finding a replica vendor and bought a a gold extender and a long chain from them that matched the VCA chain. I get that many folks here would never do that but it’s practically seamless and you’d never be able to tell the difference. Shame on me, I know, but it’s perfect for what I needed.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> I am sure it's possible.  My SA told me the 20 is alternating.  However, I read here some SAs are saying it's all guilloche, all metal, no pave, so that might be true.
> 
> I wonder if VCA has changed their mind (maybe too much effort for pave motifs and they are behind in production) so it will be all guilloche now.  I am going to wait until Nov, because.... I am now thinking of the Magic long pendant.
> 
> Related to SOs...
> I am bit tired of trying to do SOs.  So much drama.  You may remember my past SO requests.  For my recent two SOs...
> 
> The first submission was a WG Clover bangle with emeralds.  The response from VCA HQ was "we cannot make this piece at the present time, please submit again later."
> Define later!!!     Okay VCA... do you want me to submit every month?  Can't I just get in the queue or can't you just flat out say no and not lead me on?
> 
> I also wanted to purchase a WG 70cm Trace Chain.  The 70cm Trace Chain in WG is not standard stock, which means... SO!
> What drama behind getting a simple chain which I won't bore you with.
> 
> Which brings me to the Magic long pendant...
> To work around the drama of a Trace chain (which apparently is thinner than the chain on the Magic pendant),  I am now thinking of getting the Magic guilloche pendant just so I can get the chain.  I want to hang my panda.  I know I can just buy any long WG chain, no brand, but I'm kind of a purist and want a VCA chain to match.  I'm not a Magic person, and if I were honest with myself, the guilloche option is my last choice as I think it looks like a big metal four leaf clover logo charm.  That's just me and not my look.  If I go down the Magic long pendant look, I would much rather have a stone as I feel at least that has more character.  My SA did say in the same conversation he believes there will be more WG pieces coming out, even after the WG guilloche release.
> 
> Long story short... I will wait to see what actual pieces are coming and how they look and then think through my options.


As an alternative what about chalcedony magic wg? It is a stone, wg and gives you a different look. I see it going beautifully with your pucci tights. Then you can 20 guilloche wg later. 
Emerald wg clover sounds define! I hope they make coloured perlees!


----------



## arcana

I'm so excited for (hopefully) a vintage pendant without the diamond like HP! 
Hoping all the HP hype will die down by Nov. and I can ask about this in store and get more info.


----------



## BigAkoya

lynne_ross said:


> As an alternative what about chalcedony magic wg? It is a stone, wg and gives you a different look. I see it going beautifully with your pucci tights. Then you can 20 guilloche wg later.
> Emerald wg clover sounds define! I hope they make coloured perlees!


You are reading my mind!  
After staring at guilloche pieces and the big Magic YG guilloche, I really don't think WG Magic guilloche is me.
I might still take a look. My SA said he could consign it to me so I can check it out and send it back if I didn't like it, but I don't want to waste time doing that.  So... I surfed the VCA website for options to get a long WG chainn with the drama of the options VCA HQ told my SA.  The answer... the Magic chalcedony pendant.     

To make a set with this Magic chalcedony pendant... 
I was thinking of the Magic WG bracelet which has MOP, chalcedony, and grey MOP.  It has that big charm (hope the charm doesn't annoy me or look too childish... definitely not a work piece).  
For earrings, I would SO the chalcedony earrings. 

For fun days when I'm feeling groovy (aka the Pucci theme)... 
I was thinking of wearing the Magic chalcedony long pendant, the Magic WG bracelet, and for earrings... I would wear one WG VA MOP earring and one WG VA chalcedony earring.     The Magic bracelet with the mixed stones would tie the mismatched earring theme together (I hope).  If it looks goofy, I'll just wear the chalcedony earrings to keep it clean.  

That's my current plan.  I will wait for the guilloche line to come to decide.  I also hope by that time, my SA might have insight into any new WG pieces with stones coming out for spring.


----------



## lynne_ross

BigAkoya said:


> You are reading my mind!
> After staring at guilloche pieces and the big Magic YG guilloche, I really don't think WG Magic guilloche is me.
> I might still take a look. My SA said he could consign it to me so I can check it out and send it back if I didn't like it, but I don't want to waste time doing that.  So... I surfed the VCA website for options to get a long WG chainn with the drama of the options VCA HQ told my SA.  The answer... the Magic chalcedony pendant.
> 
> To make a set with this Magic chalcedony pendant...
> I was thinking of the Magic WG bracelet which has MOP, chalcedony, and grey MOP.  It has that big charm (hope the charm doesn't annoy me or look too childish... definitely not a work piece).
> For earrings, I would SO the chalcedony earrings.
> 
> For fun days when I'm feeling groovy (aka the Pucci theme)...
> I was thinking of wearing the Magic chalcedony long pendant, the Magic WG bracelet, and for earrings... I would wear one WG VA MOP earring and one WG VA chalcedony earring.     The Magic bracelet with the mixed stones would tie the mismatched earring theme together (I hope).  If it looks goofy, I'll just wear the chalcedony earrings to keep it clean.
> 
> That's my current plan.  I will wait for the guilloche line to come to decide.  I also hope by that time, my SA might have insight into any new WG pieces with stones coming out for spring.


Thanks sounds perfect! You could layer the magic bracelet with one of your mop. You would have mix and match options with all the pieces if you even want to dump being a purist. 
I find it funny that you just built an entire set all for a long chain for your panda haha!


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> You are reading my mind!
> After staring at guilloche pieces and the big Magic YG guilloche, I really don't think WG Magic guilloche is me.
> I might still take a look. My SA said he could consign it to me so I can check it out and send it back if I didn't like it, but I don't want to waste time doing that.  So... I surfed the VCA website for options to get a long WG chainn with the drama of the options VCA HQ told my SA.  The answer... the Magic chalcedony pendant.
> 
> To make a set with this Magic chalcedony pendant...
> I was thinking of the Magic WG bracelet which has MOP, chalcedony, and grey MOP.  It has that big charm (hope the charm doesn't annoy me or look too childish... definitely not a work piece).
> For earrings, I would SO the chalcedony earrings.
> 
> For fun days when I'm feeling groovy (aka the Pucci theme)...
> I was thinking of wearing the Magic chalcedony long pendant, the Magic WG bracelet, and for earrings... I would wear one WG VA MOP earring and one WG VA chalcedony earring.     The Magic bracelet with the mixed stones would tie the mismatched earring theme together (I hope).  If it looks goofy, I'll just wear the chalcedony earrings to keep it clean.
> 
> That's my current plan.  I will wait for the guilloche line to come to decide.  I also hope by that time, my SA might have insight into any new WG pieces with stones coming out for spring.


I vote Magic chalcedony, but you know I am biased. Not sure if the magic bracelet is practical for you if you don’t like jingle. Why not get a 5 motif chalcedony and mix it with your MOP bracelets?


----------



## BigAkoya

lvmon said:


> I vote Magic chalcedony, but you know I am biased. Not sure if the magic bracelet is practical for you if you don’t like jingle. Why not get a 5 motif chalcedony and mix it with your MOP bracelets?


Your gorgeous pieces are influencing me!  Your stones are beautiful.  I hope the stones I get are as nice as yours!

On the Magic bracelet, I thought I wanted to try something different and match the Magic pendant. 
You are correct though, the jingle might annoy me.  If it does when I try it on, I will just get two chalcedony bracelets to keep it simple. 

The other thing I worry about is the Magic bracelet will not have enough presence width-wise. 
It has that big charm, but the charm will always be at the bottom due to the weight.  This means when I look at my arm from the top view, all I will see it one thin link bracelet, and I prefer a bigger bracelet look (e.g. two of the same bracelets).
I will have to see which charms end up on top becasue if it's the clasp on top, that will really annoy me. 

The photos I've seen modeled show the big charm on top, but that's a modshot and I don't think it's realistic. 
Gravity will pull the big charm to the bottom which leaves the clasp at the top, and next to either side of the clasp is a lot of metal links (see photo).  I hope not, and I hope VCA thought about this and put the motifs in locations so the weight is balanced.  I would think it's fine though.


----------



## lvmon

BigAkoya said:


> Your gorgeous pieces are influencing me!  Your stones are beautiful.  I hope the stones I get are as nice as yours!
> 
> On the Magic bracelet, I thought I wanted to try something different and match the Magic pendant.
> You are correct though, the jingle might annoy me.  If it does when I try it on, I will just get two chalcedony bracelets to keep it simple.
> 
> The other thing I worry about is the Magic bracelet will not have enough presence width-wise.
> It has that big charm, but the charm will always be at the bottom due to the weight.  This means when I look at my arm from the top view, all I will see it one thin link bracelet, and I prefer a bigger bracelet look (e.g. two of the same bracelets).
> I will have to see which charms end up on top becasue if it's the clasp on top, that will really annoy me.
> 
> The photos I've seen modeled show the big charm on top, but that's a modshot and I don't think it's realistic.
> Gravity will pull the big charm to the bottom which leaves the clasp at the top, and next to either side of the clasp is a lot of metal links (see photo).  I hope not, and I hope VCA thought about this and put the motifs in locations so the weight is balanced.  I would think it's fine though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621360


I love how MOP and chalcedony pieces are mixed together. If you keep the large MOP on top of your hand May be it will stay put. I am excited to see you sporting striped shirt and your new chalcedony/mop set


----------



## beachmom688

chiaoapple said:


> Guess what — the SO came in and I picked it up today! I had a very good conversation with my SA, and while I do not have any info on launches, I do feel very comfortable that I will get fair treatment, come what may.
> Here is a quick shot — no effects were applied, this is how the piece picks up the bright boutique lights!
> I will put up quick mod shots in the SO thread for people’s future easy reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5389332


I am in Love with this! This you put in as a SO? Does anyone know what will be in the Nov WG Guilloche line?


----------



## beachmom688

N_Tonks said:


> I will order the hell out of a wg guilloche bracelet. I know people say it scratches but at the rate my eyesight is going I’m not going to worry about it.
> 
> It has been harder to get into VCA as a white gold fan. Not many pieces to choose from and what they do have tends to not be available.e


I have the YG Guilloche bracelet and mine isn’t scratched at all. A lot of ppl were their bracelets 24/7. I don’t do that and the bracelet I wear with it has room so it doesn’t scratch.


----------



## BigAkoya

beachmom688 said:


> I am in Love with this! This you put in as a SO? Does anyone know what will be in the Nov WG Guilloche line?


Hi!  Welcome to TPF!  I think if you go through this thread you'll see a lot of input from TPFers here on what pieces are and are not in this new collection.  There's some consistency we are hearing (e.g. bracelet), but the big inconsistency is the 20 motif.  The debate is  whether it's all guilloche or alternating. Of course, nothing is official at this point.

You can read through this thread and think about what you might want!  Lots of great thoughts from folks.


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

I would really really love to get the 5 motif WG Guilloche bracelet to match my 2020 HP  this is what I have been waiting for…probably why I have been holding off on even getting a bracelet from VCA cos I was waiting for this one. Also, initially I really wanted to purchase this year’s 2022 HP, but after finding out it is porcelain, decided to save that money and use it for this bracelet


----------



## ShadowComet

last year I asked my SA to do SO the WG guilloche earrings and bracelet but the quotes came up very exp so I refused. I'm glad that I wait. Hopefully they are much less from the quotes I got.


----------



## hally0409

Sad I missed out on the 2020 HP and was looking to purchase one resale, but so glad I decided to wait! Fingers crossed this line includes all the pieces everyone is hoping for!


----------



## tinybiopsee

ShadowComet said:


> last year I asked my SA to do SO the WG guilloche earrings and bracelet but the quotes came up very exp so I refused. I'm glad that I wait. Hopefully they are much less from the quotes I got.


do you remember how much were the SO quote for WG guilloche VA earrings and 5 motif bracelet? If my memory serves me right; the price is usd $5,400 for earrings and usd $5,650 for bracelet (as of august 30th and subject to change without notice)


----------



## ShadowComet

tinybiopsee said:


> do you remember how much were the SO quote for WG guilloche VA earrings and 5 motif bracelet? If my memory serves me right; the price is usd $5,400 for earrings and usd $5,650 for bracelet (as of august 30th and subject to change without notice)



Are they the price for upcoming WG guilloche? I remember getting the bracelet quote around $7600 usd and earrings around $7,450 usd


----------



## ShadowComet

and it was around March 2021


----------



## tinybiopsee

ShadowComet said:


> Are they the price for upcoming WG guilloche? I remember getting the bracelet quote around $7600 usd and earrings around $7,450 usd


Yes, release date is November 1st.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

ShadowComet said:


> Are they the price for upcoming WG guilloche? I remember getting the bracelet quote around $7600 usd and earrings around $7,450 usd



Yikes! I hope that's because it also includes a 30% SO upcharge. I'm really hoping that they'll only be tacking on the additional cost for WG, which I think is about 6-7% more than YG or RG? If so, that would put it closer to ~$5600 USD than ~$7600...


----------



## lucky7355

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> Yikes! I hope that's because it also includes a 30% SO upcharge. I'm really hoping that they'll only be tacking on the additional cost for WG, which I think is about 6-7% more than YG or RG? If so, that would put it closer to ~$5600 USD than ~$7600...


Doesn VCA have their own foundry that makes white gold more expensive or are they just charging that much more to customers?


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

lucky7355 said:


> Doesn VCA have their own foundry that makes white gold more expensive or are they just charging that much more to customers?



IKR? I wonder if there's an upcharge because they have so few pieces offered in WG (comparatively). Ooo, maybe with the WG guilloche collection coming out soon, they'll drop the extra surcharge for WG? Lol. One can dream!


----------



## mikimoto007

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> IKR? I wonder if there's an upcharge because they have so few pieces offered in WG (comparatively). Ooo, maybe with the WG guilloche collection coming out soon, they'll drop the extra surcharge for WG? Lol. One can dream!



Aren't most jewellers charging more for white gold? I think Cartier does too, although it's a Richmont brand...


----------



## kura

mikimoto007 said:


> Aren't most jewellers charging more for white gold? I think Cartier does too, although it's a Richmont brand...


Most luxury jewellers charge more due to rhodium plating although other normal jewellers do not charge more for white gold even with rhodium plating.


----------



## mocktail

kura said:


> Most luxury jewellers charge more due to rhodium plating although other normal jewellers do not charge more for white gold even with rhodium plating.


I don’t believe it’s because of rhodium plating. I think it’s because the luxury brands use palladium in their white gold alloy instead of nickel to make the gold “white.” Palladium is more expensive than the silver, copper, etc materials that make up yellow gold and rose gold alloys. So their white gold costs more because of the palladium.


----------



## dsrm

Does anybody have intel on the price for the earring?


----------



## xanncy

Does anyone know the SO quote for a 5 motif alternating in WG? Since it seems like the 5 motif in this line will be non alternating


----------



## MoreTorque

dsrm said:


> Does anybody have intel on the price for the earring?


Want to know too! Especially with the expected price increase


----------



## koeeeee

Anyone heard there will be 20 motif necklace, bracelet and ring only?


----------



## dsrm

koeeeee said:


> Anyone heard there will be 20 motif necklace, bracelet and ring only?


I believe it also includes earring and magic


----------



## lvchanellvr

The WG guilloche collection is launching on November 1, 2022. I think I jotted down the right prices for the WG guilloche items. In *Canada*, the WG guilloche earrings will be priced at $6,800 and the WG guilloche 5 motifs bracelet will be $7,100 CDN. It would be similar to how the YG guilloche items are priced currently. The YG guilloche earrings are priced at $6,450 & the YG guilloche 5 motifs are at $6,750 CDN.

I don't have any other additional information or what else is being offered as I was trying on other things in the store. My mind does get distracted with all the beautiful eye candy in the store! 

This definitely will be easier to get than the 2022 HP. Lol.


----------



## jsmile

lvchanellvr said:


> The WG guilloche collection is launching on November 1, 2022. I think I jotted down the right prices for the WG guilloche items. In *Canada*, the WG guilloche earrings will be priced at $6,800 and the WG guilloche 5 motifs bracelet will be $7,100 CDN. It would be similar to how the YG guilloche items are priced currently. The YG guilloche earrings are priced at $6,450 & the YG guilloche 5 motifs are at $6,750 CDN.
> 
> I don't have any other additional information or what else is being offered as I was trying on other things in the store. My mind does get distracted with all the beautiful eye candy in the store!
> 
> This definitely will be easier to get than the 2022 HP. Lol.


The yellow gold earrings are $6450+5.5% price increase. Making them $6800.... Do you think WG and YG will have the same price or will WG go from $6800+5.5% =$7150?


----------



## lvchanellvr

jsmile said:


> The yellow gold earrings are $6450+5.5% price increase. Making them $6800.... Do you think WG and YG will have the same price or will WG go from $6800+5.5% =$7150?


The prices I listed for the YG Guilloche are the current prices prior to the increase. As for the WG Guilloche, these were the prices I was shown. There was no mention of an increase on top of the price but you never know what VCA will do. WG is usually priced higher than YG so it wouldn't surprise me. We will soon find out as the WG guilloche will be available for sale to the public on November 1, 2022.


----------



## jsmile

lvchanellvr said:


> The prices I listed for the YG Guilloche are the current prices prior to the increase. As for the WG Guilloche, these were the prices I was shown. There was no mention of an increase on top of the price but you never know what VCA will do. WG is usually priced higher than YG so it wouldn't surprise me. We will soon find out as the WG guilloche will be available for sale to the public on November 1, 2022.


Why do I love the expensive things? I have a set of YG guilloche now I want set of WG.


----------



## lvchanellvr

jsmile said:


> Why do I love the expensive things? I have a set of YG guilloche now I want set of WG.


I feel the same! I have a complete set of the YG guilloche and already planning to get the WG guilloche set. The WG guilloche earrings will look so nice worn with my 2022 HP.


----------



## nicole0612

My SA shared that the 20 motif will be around 22k USD.


----------



## luvparis21

nicole0612 said:


> My SA shared that the 20 motif will be around 22k USD.


So it won’t be alternating with pave then!


----------



## nicole0612

luvparis21 said:


> So it won’t be alternating with pave then!


Not at that price! I was kind of hoping for alternating…can you imagine if they did 2 motif earrings with pave and WG guilloche?


----------



## arcana

Does anyone have concrete info on if the single pendant magic or vintage sized?


----------



## dsrm

arcana said:


> Does anyone have concrete info on if the single pendant magic or vintage sized?


My SA told me there’s a magic size, 20 and earrings and bracelet, not sure about vintage


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

dsrm said:


> My SA told me there’s a magic size, 20 and earrings and bracelet, not sure about vintage



That's actually really smart to release the pendant in Magic size so it won't compete with the 2020 HP.


----------



## arcana

I saw that a few pages prior in this thread but people weren't sure. Some were saying magic but others said the photo was fake and it's actually vintage. Hopefully we find out soon in November. I personally felt like the diamond in the HP didn't bring much to the guilloche pattern but I get why people would be upset if it's vintage.


----------



## izzyParis

dsrm said:


> My SA told me there’s a magic size, 20 and earrings and bracelet, not sure about vintage


I am very excited to see the offerings and given your intel from your SA, I have begun the ping pong match in my head between the 20 motif and the magic pendant.  I only wear white gold or platinum, so this is quite good news for me.  Magic is my favorite Alhambra motif size but I already have the pave and mop.  I wear pendants more than necklaces but I do not have a 20 motif, just a 16 with the various motif sizes represented. And at times I wish that I had a 20 motif. Happy dilemma for sure, but still now the internal debates begin.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Wait so the wg 5 motif bracelet is more than the yellow?!

USA based


----------



## waterlily112

WG always cost more than YG


----------



## Bethc

I’m  excited for the 20 motif and bracelet


----------



## koeeeee




----------



## mikimoto007

koeeeee said:


> View attachment 5631650


Pictures at last! Interesting that it’s a vintage sized pendant. As a HP owner I’m a little peeved, but at least I have the diamond. I am thrilled I can get the matching bracelet though.


----------



## nicole0612

mikimoto007 said:


> Pictures at last! Interesting that it’s a vintage sized pendant. As a HP owner I’m a little peeved, but at least I have the diamond. I am thrilled I can get the matching bracelet though.


Just think about all of the enjoyment you have received from your Holiday Pendant for the past two years! That alone certainly makes it worth it!


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

I love it !
Anything white gold is welcome in my collection.
I have the Holiday Pendant too but I am hoping that’s a magic size pendant-that would be absolutely fantastic


----------



## koeeeee

mikimoto007 said:


> Pictures at last! Interesting that it’s a vintage sized pendant. As a HP owner I’m a little peeved, but at least I have the diamond. I am thrilled I can get the matching bracelet though.


Not sure how accurate but I thought it share still. The wait is almost over!


----------



## lucky7355

Someone in a FB shared tentative pricing info:

Earrings $5,800
Bracelet $6,100
20 motif $24,300
Pendant $4,000

Trying to wrap my head around how you get an extra 3 motifs for $100 each when you’re comparing the earrings and the bracelet.


----------



## Newbie2016

lucky7355 said:


> Someone in a FB shared tentative pricing info:
> 
> Earrings $5,800
> Bracelet $6,100
> 20 motif $24,300
> Pendant $4,000
> 
> Trying to wrap my head around how you get an extra 3 motifs for $100 each when you’re comparing the earrings and the bracelet.


I had the exact same thought when comparing the regular WG MOP 5 motif Alhambra bracelet ($4450) vs earrings ($4300).


----------



## mikimoto007

lucky7355 said:


> Someone in a FB shared tentative pricing info:
> 
> Earrings $5,800
> Bracelet $6,100
> 20 motif $24,300
> Pendant $4,000
> 
> Trying to wrap my head around how you get an extra 3 motifs for $100 each when you’re comparing the earrings and the bracelet.


they have the same issue with the rest of the Alhambra line, when you’re comparing the pendant and the bracelet.


----------



## EpiFanatic

waterlily112 said:


> WG always cost more than YG


Yup. Always.


----------



## jenaps

lucky7355 said:


> Someone in a FB shared tentative pricing info:
> 
> Earrings $5,800
> Bracelet $6,100
> 20 motif $24,300
> Pendant $4,000
> 
> Trying to wrap my head around how you get an extra 3 motifs for $100 each when you’re comparing the earrings and the bracelet.


The pendant is more expensive than the 2020 holiday pendant!


----------



## candyfloz

jenaps said:


> The pendant is more expensive than the 2020 holiday pendant!


How much was the HP2020 retail price?


----------



## EpiFanatic

jenaps said:


> The pendant is more expensive than the 2020 holiday pendant!


I think this is CAD per other post above and it may be magic so I would expect it to be more.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I think all these pieces will be stunning and so tempting.  Can’t wait to see them IRL. But maybe not because that will most certainly derail my plan.


----------



## mikimoto007

jenaps said:


> The pendant is more expensive than the 2020 holiday pendant!


To be fair, there are few things that are the same price they were in 2020.


----------



## fashionelite

candyfloz said:


> How much was the HP2020 retail price?


It was $3850


----------



## jenaps

EpiFanatic said:


> I think this is CAD per other post above and it may be magic so I would expect it to be more.


Seems in line with the current yellow gold US pricing.  So I guess it really is vintage.





mikimoto007 said:


> To be fair, there are few things that are the same price they were in 2020.


Yea totally.  Makes the holiday pendant seem like a steal!


----------



## EpiFanatic

jenaps said:


> Seems in line with the current yellow gold US pricing.  So I guess it really is vintage.
> 
> View attachment 5636211
> 
> 
> Yea totally.  Makes the holiday pendant seem like a steal!


Cool.


----------



## hopiko

lucky7355 said:


> Someone in a FB shared tentative pricing info:
> 
> Earrings $5,800
> Bracelet $6,100
> 20 motif $24,300
> Pendant $4,000
> 
> Trying to wrap my head around how you get an extra 3 motifs for $100 each when you’re comparing the earrings and the bracelet.


I think when the YG guilloche first came out, the bracelet and earring were the same price or perhaps $50 difference.  I remember wondering the same thing at the time!


----------



## safari88

I put down a deposit (30%) for the bracelet today. Can't wait to see it in Nov


----------



## mikimoto007

candeyige said:


> I put down a deposit (30%) for the bracelet today. Can't wait to see it in Nov


YAY! 

Do we think this is permanent or limited?


----------



## nashpoo

candeyige said:


> I put down a deposit (30%) for the bracelet today. Can't wait to see it in Nov


Yay!!! Can i ask how much the bracelet retails? I’m so excited for this!!


----------



## BWM

Did I miss seeing a 10 motif necklace somewhere?  I was hoping for matching WG guilloche earrings w/ 10 motif necklace instead!


----------



## nicole0612

BWM said:


> Did I miss seeing a 10 motif necklace somewhere?  I was hoping for matching WG guilloche earrings w/ 10 motif necklace instead!


Unfortunately the rumored 10 motif is actually a 20 motif. It seems like an all WG 10 motif would be desired by so many people, I’m not sure why they don’t offer it!


----------



## safari88

mikimoto007 said:


> YAY!
> 
> Do we think this is permanent or limited?


it's permanent line, but i was told the stocks would be limited


----------



## safari88

nashpoo said:


> Yay!!! Can i ask how much the bracelet retails? I’m so excited for this!!


$6100


----------



## mikimoto007

candeyige said:


> it's permanent line, but i was told the stocks would be limited


Yes, I think they said something similar about the rg guilloche and carnelian. Thank you!


----------



## dsrm

candeyige said:


> I put down a deposit (30%) for the bracelet today. Can't wait to see it in Nov


Hi can I ask what country you are in? I was told next week for to put deposi. I’m in the US


----------



## safari88

dsrm said:


> Hi can I ask what country you are in? I was told next week for to put deposi. I’m in the US


I am in US as well.


----------



## dsrm

candeyige said:


> I am in US as well.


Thank you


----------



## ShadowComet

dsrm said:


> Hi can I ask what country you are in? I was told next week for to put deposi. I’m in the US


I was told the same. The boutique starts taking deposit on the 25th and they have no details about price.


----------



## nashpoo

ShadowComet said:


> I was told the same. The boutique starts taking deposit on the 25th and they have no details about price.


Yes same with my sa, tomorrow but the price will be $6100


----------



## candyfloz

My SA as told me the prices in Germany - collection available on 1st November.

Vintage Alhambra Guilloche Ring €4,250
Vintage Alhambra Guilloche Pendant €4,200
20 Motif Guilloche necklace €25,800
Vintage Alhambra Earring Guilloche €4,200
5 Motif Guilloche Bracelet €6450


----------



## nashpoo

What did everyone order today??


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

ShadowComet said:


> I was told the same. The boutique starts taking deposit on the 25th and they have no details about price.



I'm confused as to why VCA would withhold pricing info from their staff. Not sure what business sense that makes. Don't they want people to have their $ in order and ready to go??


----------



## 336

It’s arrived in stores 

CANADIAN DOLLARS

Earrings $7300
Pendant $5050
Bracelet $7650
Ring $5050


----------



## nashpoo

336 said:


> It’s arrived in stores
> 
> CANADIAN DOLLARS
> 
> Earrings $7300
> Pendant $5050
> Bracelet $7650
> Ring $5050
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639578


OMG! Are you guys able to buy it already or just preorder as well?? I ordered the bracelet and earrings!! I'm so excited to see these in person.


----------



## allure244

nashpoo said:


> What did everyone order today??
> 
> View attachment 5639335


Put deposit down for the bracelet


----------



## nashpoo

allure244 said:


> Put deposit down for the bracelet


The bracelet is stunning!


----------



## tenshix

336 said:


> It’s arrived in stores
> 
> CANADIAN DOLLARS
> 
> Earrings $7300
> Pendant $5050
> Bracelet $7650
> Ring $5050
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639578


Can’t wait for people’s modshots to come in! I’m still on the fence myself as I prefer pavè alternating for bracelet; I also worry a bit that the WG guilloche might reflect too much dark colors in the shadows of its pattern compared to WG hammered especially when wearing darker colors.. But we won’t know until we see more mod shots! So far that one campaign mod shot looks very lovely.


----------



## kelsenia

I’m curious to see if this is going to be more scratch resistant than the yellow gold!


----------



## chiaoapple

Really love the earrings!


----------



## allanrvj

omg the bracelet


----------



## allanrvj

336 said:


> It’s arrived in stores
> 
> CANADIAN DOLLARS
> 
> Earrings $7300
> Pendant $5050
> Bracelet $7650
> Ring $5050
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639578


is it cheaper to buy VCA in Canada than in Europe?

That bracelet, for instance:
7650 CAD = 5634 EUR
in Europe the same bracelet is 6450 EUR

817 EUR difference


----------



## oohshinythings

allanrvj said:


> is it cheaper to buy VCA in Canada than in Europe?
> 
> That bracelet, for instance:
> 7650 CAD = 5634 EUR
> in Europe the same bracelet is 6450 EUR
> 
> 817 EUR difference


Also cheaper in CAD compared to USD from what I've been seeing...time to go shopping in Canada?


----------



## candyfloz

allanrvj said:


> is it cheaper to buy VCA in Canada than in Europe?
> 
> That bracelet, for instance:
> 7650 CAD = 5634 EUR
> in Europe the same bracelet is 6450 EUR
> 
> 817 EUR difference


It’s probably due to a weak euro and strong cad currently but yes it looks like a better deal in Canada! Shame I have no plans visiting!


----------



## oohshinythings

Super weak euro plus super strong USD means it's basically cheaper to buy (if you're an American shopper) anywhere but in the US. 

That said...the 20 motif appears to be cheaper in the US ($24300) compared to Europe (25K+ EUR)...so there's definitely some room for arbitrage if you're a frequent flyer!


----------



## ShadowComet

Sharing pics that I got from my SA this morning. Wish VCA makes 10 motifs.


----------



## ShadowComet

nashpoo said:


> What did everyone order today??
> 
> View attachment 5639335



Paid 30% deposit for the earrings this morning. What's about you?


----------



## Newbie2016

So tempting…does anyone happen to have a reference code for the pendan?  Thanks!


----------



## dsrm

ShadowComet said:


> Paid 30% deposit for the earrings this morning. What's about you?


Same. I’m thinking about the bracelet. To go with my HP
im very surprised they made the pendant and not the magic, as I was told.


----------



## nashpoo

ShadowComet said:


> Paid 30% deposit for the earrings this morning. What's about you?


Gorgeous!! I ordered the bracelet and the earrings as well!


----------



## 336

Don’t forget to add tax for Canada!


----------



## 336

Ouch the 20 motif


----------



## lilpikachu

336 said:


> Ouch the 20 motif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640232


Thanks for posting this! 

Will be interesting to see the AUD pricing for these pieces


----------



## A.Ali

My SA sent me this picture yesterday


----------



## Isabelle_ann

Prices for Asia/Australia?? With the strong dollar I think it will be more expensive here…


----------



## nashpoo

Gorgeous!


----------



## candyfloz

It’s official - this is on the U.K. website!


----------



## allanrvj

Isabelle_ann said:


> Prices for Asia/Australia?? With the strong dollar I think it will be more expensive here…


I only looked at the bracelet on the website. It's 9000 AUD


----------



## stephbb9

It’s on the US website now. Just not available yet.


----------



## Isabelle_ann

allanrvj said:


> I only looked at the bracelet on the website. It's 9000 AUD


Thank you. I didn’t know it is already on the website.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Is this part of the permanent line?


----------



## Isabelle_ann

nycmamaofone said:


> Is this part of the permanent line?


Yes, it is!


----------



## Isabelle_ann

9000 AUD for the bracelet, very pricey! I’ll wait for pictures and wear and tear updates before buying.


----------



## lvchanellvr

The Canadian prices are below: 

Even this was affected by the 10/13/22 increase. It makes sense though as the YG is typically less than the WG version.


----------



## Isabelle_ann

lvchanellvr said:


> The Canadian prices are below:
> 
> Even this was affected by the 10/13/22 increase. It makes sense though as the YG is typically less than the WG version.
> 
> View attachment 5640653
> 
> View attachment 5640654
> 
> View attachment 5640655


How much is the tax on top?


----------



## Junkenpo

I wish they'd make guilloche in a sweet size.


----------



## lvchanellvr

Isabelle_ann said:


> How much is the tax on top?


It depends on which province you are in. You can google the PST + GST rates and add the taxes to the retail prices.


----------



## lucky7355

You can buy 1/3 if the gold weight for 2/3 of the price with the pendant. 

No extra savings with the 20 so the bracelet is really getting the most for your money. 

I wanted the earrings but my SA didn’t know how secure they’d be without the post and I can only wear clip ons.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Junkenpo said:


> I wish they'd make guilloche in a sweet size.


Was thinking the same thing. I’m not holding my breath.


----------



## waterlily112

Junkenpo said:


> I wish they'd make guilloche in a sweet size.


Omg that would be so cute! I much prefer the sweet size for everything


----------



## BigAkoya

For those loyal to NM and wish to purchase from NM… 

This is an ad in the NM Christmas catalog.


----------



## Bethc

I love my HP, so I’m excited for the 20 motif & bracelet ❤️


----------



## jsmile

I purchased the bracelet and it will be available on launch day. 

SA told me the most popular item are the earrings and they have started a wait list.


----------



## dsrm

jsmile said:


> I purchased the bracelet and it will be available on launch day.
> 
> SA told me the most popular item are the earrings and they have started a wait list.


That’s interestin, my SA said bracelet was the most popular


----------



## nashpoo

jsmile said:


> I purchased the bracelet and it will be available on launch day.
> 
> SA told me the most popular item are the earrings and they have started a wait list.


Oooh my sa did tell me the earrings were going to be very limited.. (20 pieces available) I’m not sure if that means only for her location..? Haha


----------



## 336

But it’s so shiny…


----------



## jsmile

lucky7355 said:


> You can buy 1/3 if the gold weight for 2/3 of the price with the pendant.
> 
> No extra savings with the 20 so the bracelet is really getting the most for your money.
> 
> I wanted the earrings but my SA didn’t know how secure they’d be without the post and I can only wear clip ons.
> 
> View attachment 5640762


For about $300, you get 3 extra motifs if you buy the bracelet over the earrings. Way better deal!!


----------



## MoreTorque

Guessing they are making us buy two 5 motifs if we want a 10 motif!


----------



## kura

336 said:


> But it’s so shiny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641201


How does it compare with the yellow gold version?


----------



## Jakemeister1000

I just got the text from my AD. I priced earrings. $5800 USD. Limited so I reserved them. Pic from my SA.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

A.Ali said:


> My SA sent me this picture yesterday
> 
> View attachment 5640481



Ooo I like the WG guilloche much more now that I've seen "real life" photos of it where it isn't directly under the glare of the lights inside a store.


----------



## mikimoto007

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> Ooo I like the WG guilloche much more now that I've seen "real life" photos of it where it isn't directly under the glare of the lights inside a store.



I feel like that's always the way with VCA. The real life pictures look much better than the product shots.


----------



## Butterfly_77

To all the VCA lovers: I have the opportunity to buy a HP 2020 brand new for approx USD 5'000. Or I can go with the WG guilloché vintage pendant. What would be your recommendation ? I'm new to VCA and am a bit overwhelmed with the decision process


----------



## nashpoo

Butterfly_77 said:


> To all the VCA lovers: I have the opportunity to buy a HP 2020 brand new for approx USD 5'000. Or I can go with the WG guilloché vintage pendant. What would be your recommendation ? I'm new to VCA and am a bit overwhelmed with the decision process


I actually prefer the regular guilloche pendant but that’s just me!!


----------



## lvchanellvr

Butterfly_77 said:


> To all the VCA lovers: I have the opportunity to buy a HP 2020 brand new for approx USD 5'000. Or I can go with the WG guilloché vintage pendant. What would be your recommendation ? I'm new to VCA and am a bit overwhelmed with the decision process


I guess it depends on how much you love that diamond in the center. I don't recall the price of the 2020 HP but I am sure it wasn't $5k USD. If you are feeling overwhelmed, I suggest just taking your time before making the purchase. That is what I found to help me so that I don't make any rash decisions or impulse buys. You have to really love it and only you know that.


----------



## kelsenia

Butterfly_77 said:


> To all the VCA lovers: I have the opportunity to buy a HP 2020 brand new for approx USD 5'000. Or I can go with the WG guilloché vintage pendant. What would be your recommendation ? I'm new to VCA and am a bit overwhelmed with the decision process


I find the diamond to be a nice touch! You can also have the back of it engraved if you would like.


----------



## waterlily112

Butterfly_77 said:


> To all the VCA lovers: I have the opportunity to buy a HP 2020 brand new for approx USD 5'000. Or I can go with the WG guilloché vintage pendant. What would be your recommendation ? I'm new to VCA and am a bit overwhelmed with the decision process


I have the 2020 HP and tbh since the guilloche is already so reflective you can barely notice the diamond in the center, it's 0.05 ctw for crying out loud  Do you want to pay an extra $1k for a speckle of diamond? If I didn't own the HP I don't think I would purchase it now for $5k, HP in general is already overpriced at retail and you can get a whole bracelet for that price. But ultimately get it if you think you'll wear it all the time.


----------



## chiaoapple

Junkenpo said:


> I wish they'd make guilloche in a sweet size.


Agree! It will be so cute and sparkly!


----------



## Butterfly_77

waterlily112 said:


> I have the 2020 HP and tbh since the guilloche is already so reflective you can barely notice the diamond in the center, it's 0.05 ctw for crying out loud  Do you want to pay an extra $1k for a speckle of diamond? If I didn't own the HP I don't think I would purchase it now for $5k, HP in general is already overpriced at retail and you can get a whole bracelet for that price. But ultimately get it if you think you'll wear it all the time.


Thank you - most helpful. I guess I'm sold on the "regular" one


----------



## Mspotatobread

Does anyone know if this is double sided guilloche or just single sided like the 2020 HP


----------



## lilpikachu

Mspotatobread said:


> Does anyone know if this is double sided guilloche or just single sided like the 2020 HP


It would be double sided.


----------



## A.Ali

Went yesterday to check it out in person and put a deposit on the earrings. My wife wanted to get the ring but unfortunately there is no available ring in her size for now.


----------



## Isabelle_ann

Unpopular opinion- I don't love tje WG guilloche. It looks like silver and a bit bland for my taste. For the HP 2020 better get the VA pave earrings to match. I am not feeling this line.


----------



## LouisV76

south-of-france said:


> If stacked 24/7 with a WG diamond Juste un Clou, would you go for a 5 motif WG Guilloché or for a made to order WG hammered gold bracelet?



can you just order in the boutique? I also would like to buy hammered wg…..


----------



## pinksugah

Isabelle_ann said:


> Unpopular opinion- I don't love tje WG guilloche. It looks like silver and a bit bland for my taste. For the HP 2020 better get the VA pave earrings to match. I am not feeling this line.


I went to try the bracelet with my brothers. I had it on while having my Agate bracelet and both of them said that they liked the YG/Agate more because the WG Guilloche did not look like jewelry but rather silver.

I respect their opinion while I was drooling over it.


----------



## LuckyMe14

For anyone who is interested, I just saw the WG Guilloche line available for purchase on the website!


----------



## nashpoo

Pretty!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Is the guilloche pendant double sided?


----------



## tenshix

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Is the guilloche pendant double sided?


Yes. The only ones with flat backs are the holiday pendants.


----------



## Isabelle_ann

i wonder with dark hair down would it reflect dark and with blonde hair worn down would it reflect yellow?!
It is very mirror like.Somebody please do shots like this!


----------



## waterlily112

Isabelle_ann said:


> i wonder with dark hair down would it reflect dark and with blonde hair worn down would it reflect yellow?!
> It is very mirror like.Somebody please do shots like this!


It doesn't. Even though it has a shiny, mirror like finish, it isn't enough to reflect colors of the nearby objects. I have dark brown hair and it doesn't reflect on the HP pendant, unless mine is extra dull but it doesn't look like it


----------



## nashpoo

I really wish they did a 10 motif


----------



## ShadowComet

nashpoo said:


> I really wish they did a 10 motif
> 
> View attachment 5643911



you can request SO hihi


----------



## gagabag

nashpoo said:


> I really wish they did a 10 motif
> 
> View attachment 5643911


Yes my SA is trying to convince me to get 2 bracelets but that’s going to be too short and the clasps showing will annoy me


----------



## nashpoo

gagabag said:


> Yes my SA is trying to convince me to get 2 bracelets but that’s going to be too short and the clasps showing will annoy me


Ugh i was thinking of doing the same thing! But i want a bracelet too.. so i would need to order 3?! Hahahaha. I’ll just hope they come out with one eventually! The clasps would bother me too.


----------



## gagabag

nashpoo said:


> Ugh i was thinking of doing the same thing! But i want a bracelet too.. so i would need to order 3?! Hahahaha. I’ll just hope they come out with one eventually! The clasps would bother me too.


I have decided to just get the bracelet for now and wait. I have too much on my wishlist atm


----------



## einseine

I have never been interested in Guilloche, but I have always wanted a WG long necklace.
I have no silver jewelries, so I cannot compare.
WG Guilloche is totally different from what I have anyway  

20motif+bracelet


----------



## xo.babydoll

Isabelle_ann said:


> How much is the tax on top?


It’s 12% in Vancouver and 13% in Toronto, as these are the only two cities with VCA stores…. So pretty hefty!


----------



## lucky7355

I ordered the bracelet. Can’t wait to see it in person. I imagine in white gold it will look like a hall of mirrors.


----------



## LouisV76

got the bracelet and the necklace today - early christmas gift ❤️


----------



## Bethc

My 20 motif & bracelet, with the HP too ❤️
And playing with stacking bracelets


----------



## stephbb9

Finally got my HP pendant plus the 20 motifs necklace and bracelet. So pretty! It shines so much! Pendant is being engraved and bracelet shortened.
I was at the Madison store at 2pm and almost everything was sold out! 
Only the pendant and ring were left.


----------



## nycmamaofone

stephbb9 said:


> Finally got my HP pendant plus the 20 motifs necklace and bracelet. So pretty! It shines so much! Pendant is being engraved and bracelet shortened.
> I was at the Madison store at 2pm and almost everything was sold out!
> Only the pendant and ring were left.
> View attachment 5644468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644467


Please tell me they are going to restock. I have heard conflicting things about whether this line is permanent.


----------



## shannily

My SA confirmed it is a permanent collection.


----------



## waterlily112

nycmamaofone said:


> Please tell me they are going to restock. I have heard conflicting things about whether this line is permanent.


I've been told it's permanent. They're also available on the website right now if you don't want to wait.


----------



## misseLaNeous

allanrvj said:


> is it cheaper to buy VCA in Canada than in Europe?
> 
> That bracelet, for instance:
> 7650 CAD = 5634 EUR
> in Europe the same bracelet is 6450 EUR
> 
> 817 EUR difference


I think this is the correct comparison using 10% Canadian Tax and 10% VAT refund (though I hear its 11%) for simplicity sake:
Canada: $7650 +10% tax = CDN $8,415
Europe: €6450 - 10% VAT refund = €5805 x 1.35 (today's ForEx) = CDN $7836.75

(someone check my math - I can't count properly but I sure know how to spend it)


----------



## gagabag

stephbb9 said:


> Finally got my HP pendant plus the 20 motifs necklace and bracelet. So pretty! It shines so much! Pendant is being engraved and bracelet shortened.
> I was at the Madison store at 2pm and almost everything was sold out!
> Only the pendant and ring were left.
> View attachment 5644468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644467


Oh my that is so tempting! 
I just got the bracelet even though I hardly wear one just to go with my HP2020. I still wish there is a 10 motif
Enjoy!


----------



## stephbb9

nycmamaofone said:


> Please tell me they are going to restock. I have heard conflicting things about whether this line is permanent.


Yes but it may take a little longer to get more in stores. You can preorder to get one and get refunded if you don’t like it.


----------



## dsrm

lucky7355 said:


> I ordered the bracelet. Can’t wait to see it in person. I imagine in white gold it will look like a hall of mirrors.


I got the earrings. I tried on the bracelet and it was stunning. I’m thinking of gett8n* the bracelet also to go with my onxy and pave bracelet


----------



## Isabelle_ann

I went to check it oit.Looks better in pictutes imo.I did not like it on me.
I ordered the YG one instead. They had only bracelets and waiting on the other stock.


----------



## Isabelle_ann

It made my skin look very yellow.


----------



## allanrvj

misseLaNeous said:


> I think this is the correct comparison using 10% Canadian Tax and 10% VAT refund (though I hear its 11%) for simplicity sake:
> Canada: $7650 +10% tax = CDN $8,415
> Europe: €6450 - 10% VAT refund = €5805 x 1.35 (today's ForEx) = CDN $7836.75
> 
> (someone check my math - I can't count properly but I sure know how to spend it)


I’m European, so I don’t get the VAT refund, that’s why in my comparison the Euro is fixed.


----------



## nashpoo

So many mod shots on red today! I’m excited to finally receive my pieces.


----------



## Suzie

I have purchased the earrings as I have the 2020 holiday pendant. When I can get some coin together I would like to purchase the 20 motif, it has a heft price tag!


----------



## nicole0612

allanrvj said:


> I’m European, so I don’t get the VAT refund, that’s why in my comparison the Euro is fixed.


So perhaps the correct comparison is:
$7650 +10% tax = CDN $8,415 
€6450 x 1.35 (today's ForEx) = CDN $8,708
So it looks like for native Canadians it is a bit cheaper than for native Europeans to purchase at home.

I am not from either location, but I believe that the price as marked online includes the applicable local tax for most locations including Europe, while in the USA (and presumably Canada since the previous poster added on the tax) the price online is the base price and additional tax is added to that amount. I would pay an additional ~11% on prices listed online on the US site (though other areas of the country have tax as low as ~4.5%-6%).


----------



## nicole0612

Suzie said:


> I have purchased the earrings as I have the 2020 holiday pendant. When I can get some coin together I would like to purchase the 20 motif, it has a heft price tag!


You are the queen of white gold, this collection is made for you! I would love to see photos of your wg hammered 20 motif along with your future wg guilloche 20 motif necklace  once you add that to your collection.


----------



## simurgh

nicole0612 said:


> So perhaps the correct comparison is:
> $7650 +10% tax = CDN $8,415
> €6450 x 1.35 (today's ForEx) = CDN $8,708
> So it looks like for native Canadians it is a bit cheaper than for native Europeans to purchase at home.
> 
> I am not from either location, but I believe that the price as marked online includes the applicable local tax for most locations including Europe, while in the USA (and presumably Canada since the previous poster added on the tax) the price online is the base price and additional tax is added to that amount. I would pay an additional ~11% on prices listed online on the US site (though other areas of the country have tax as low as ~4.5%-6%).


Yes, in canada the website prices are pretax. Tax is 13% or 14% depending on which boutique you buy from.


----------



## Suzie

nicole0612 said:


> You are the queen of white gold, this collection is made for you! I would love to see photos of your wg hammered 20 motif along with your future wg guilloche 20 motif necklace  once you add that to your collection.


You are so kind. I was pretty bummed that they are not doing a 10 motif as I could have added to my hammered WG.


----------



## Suzie

nicole0612 said:


> You are the queen of white gold, this collection is made for you! I would love to see photos of your wg hammered 20 motif along with your future wg guilloche 20 motif necklace  once you add that to your collection.


Hi Nicole, my WG hammered is a 10 motif, that is why I was hoping for a WG guilloche.


----------



## Bethc

Suzie said:


> You are so kind. I was pretty bummed that they are not doing a 10 motif as I could have added to my hammered WG.


Interestingly, one of the people on IG posted a 10 motif today. She does a lot of SOs, so I’m not sure if it was that or just a different offering in her country?  Maybe it will come later?


----------



## stephbb9

Suzie said:


> Hi Nicole, my WG hammered is a 10 motif, that is why I was hoping for a WG guilloche.


At first I wanted a 10 motifs too but when I saw how sparkly it is and yet not over dressy, I loved the 20 in this. It’s expensive but when I held it, it feels really substantial. Not like some hollow pieces.
I have a 10 motifs in YG but it would look too dressy for me in YG. 
Do you think it would work with the WG hammered? Because it’s matte versus shiny. 
It would be very pretty with the onyx and pave though! (If you own it?)
Maybe combining the two: onyx pave with WG guilloché bracelets into a necklace?


----------



## Jakemeister1000

Earrings arrived via FedEx this am. Intercepted the box before my wife did. They look great. No pix, sorry. They don’t photograph well on my phone. Super shiny and super sparkly.


----------



## ShadowComet

Received the earrings today. My humble Guilloche pieces.


----------



## nicole0612

Suzie said:


> You are so kind. I was pretty bummed that they are not doing a 10 motif as I could have added to my hammered WG.


I agree! I am not sure why they did not offer a 10 motif; I think many people would have purchased, including myself.


----------



## nicole0612

Suzie said:


> Hi Nicole, my WG hammered is a 10 motif, that is why I was hoping for a WG guilloche.


I love your white gold hammered, thank you for reminding me that it is a 10 motif. I like that it is the vintage style with the prominent bead, so it is very unique.


----------



## nicole0612

Bethc said:


> Interestingly, one of the people on IG posted a 10 motif today. She does a lot of SOs, so I’m not sure if it was that or just a different offering in her country?  Maybe it will come later?


@chiaoapple special ordered a gorgeous 10 motif guilloche and has posted photos in this forum!


----------



## Suzie

stephbb9 said:


> At first I wanted a 10 motifs too but when I saw how sparkly it is and yet not over dressy, I loved the 20 in this. It’s expensive but when I held it, it feels really substantial. Not like some hollow pieces.
> I have a 10 motifs in YG but it would look too dressy for me in YG.
> Do you think it would work with the WG hammered? Because it’s matte versus shiny.
> It would be very pretty with the onyx and pave though! (If you own it?)
> Maybe combining the two: onyx pave with WG guilloché bracelets into a necklace?


To be honest I am not sure it would work. I attach my 10 hammered WG with my MOP 10 WG and it seems to work.
I have the diamond and onyx earrings so the 20 would look great with that. I am thinking of selling some bags that I do not use to free up some funds.


----------



## Suzie

nicole0612 said:


> @chiaoapple special ordered a gorgeous 10 motif guilloche and has posted photos in this forum!


If I remember, she had to pay the premium for SO also.


----------



## shyla14

I love the WG Guilloche. Yes, a 10 would nice but that might be too logical for VCA. Lol. For now, I will enjoy the bracelet and earrings.


----------



## chiaoapple

Suzie said:


> If I remember, she had to pay the premium for SO also.


Not to get into particulars, but I was treated fairly by VCA


----------



## nicole0612

Suzie said:


> If I remember, she had to pay the premium for SO also.


That is my understanding as well.

Edited to add that I see our beautiful VCA collector @chiaoapple has responded


----------



## nicole0612

shyla14 said:


> I love the WG Guilloche. Yes, a 10 would nice but that might be too logical for VCA. Lol. For now, I will enjoy the bracelet and earrings.
> 
> View attachment 5645110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645111


This is gorgeous, congratulations. I love it next to your magic bracelet.


----------



## marbella8

336 said:


> But it’s so shiny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641201


Almost like shiny-disco balls, since they are silver. That’s why I never opted for the HP or the YG in the necklace or earrings. The bracelet I may consider, but the pricing is ludicrous. I get it takes work, but it’s a WG bracelet afterall. Again, no one get offended, just my personal opinion. I’m sure it’ll look fabulous on many and I have a feeling the bracelet is singing my name.


----------



## lvchanellvr

I had an appointment with my SA and managed to try the WG Guilloche collection. It is beautiful, shiny and sparkly but I didn't love it or dislike it. I have the YG Guilloche collection already and I think if I didn't have it, I would add the WG Guilloche. The earrings and bracelet were definitely popular.


----------



## Isabelle_ann

marbella8 said:


> Almost like shiny-disco balls, since they are silver. That’s why I never opted for the HP or the YG in the necklace or earrings. The bracelet I may consider, but the pricing is ludicrous. I get it takes work, but it’s a WG bracelet afterall. Again, no one get offended, just my personal opinion. I’m sure it’ll look fabulous on many and I have a feeling the bracelet is singing my name.





lvchanellvr said:


> I had an appointment with my SA and managed to try the WG Guilloche collection. It is beautiful, shiny and sparkly but I didn't love it or dislike it. I have the YG Guilloche collection already and I think if I didn't have it, I would add the WG Guilloche. The earrings and bracelet were definitely popular.


I feel the same way. It is beautiful but also the too muvh shine cheapens it a bit. The yellow gold looks more "regal". The white gold makes yellow skin (like mine) more yellow.(Sorry my English is poor and I can't express myself well. Please don't get offended)


----------



## Isabelle_ann

marbella8 said:


> Almost like shiny-disco balls, since they are silver. That’s why I never opted for the HP or the YG in the necklace or earrings. The bracelet I may consider, but the pricing is ludicrous. I get it takes work, but it’s a WG bracelet afterall. Again, no one get offended, just my personal opinion. I’m sure it’ll look fabulous on many and I have a feeling the bracelet is singing my name.


For the guilloche it doesn’t take a lot of work.to make. They just pour ithe metal into the mould. It is the easiest to make but it is solid gold. Maybe that’s why it is pricey. Not big difference with yg anyways.


----------



## kura

Isabelle_ann said:


> For the guilloche it doesn’t take a lot of work.to make. They just pour ithe metal into the mould. It is the easiest to make but it is solid gold. Maybe that’s why it is pricey. Not big difference with yg anyways.


Does that mean hammered gold is the toughest to make?


----------



## oohshinythings

This doesn't take into account import duties when you bring purchases back to your home country though (like from Europe to Canada, in this case).

Update - sorry this was in response to the Canada v Europe pricing comparison. My attempt to quote that post failed


----------



## oohshinythings

I got the 20 and i am OBSESSED. Feels very modern and versatile


----------



## Bethc

oohshinythings said:


> I got the 20 and i am OBSESSED. Feels very modern and versatile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645261


Gorgeous!  I’m loving mine at well!


----------



## Suzie

chiaoapple said:


> Not to get into particulars, but I was treated fairly by VCA


Great to hear that.


----------



## luvparis21

Bethc said:


> Interestingly, one of the people on IG posted a 10 motif today. She does a lot of SOs, so I’m not sure if it was that or just a different offering in her country?  Maybe it will come later?



I saw this on IG as well. If you look closely it’s actually not a 10 motif, but two bracelets. I can see the clasps on the bottom left and top right. The IGer also confirmed in the comments.


----------



## A bottle of Red

I think it would look beautiful alternating with a stone- onyx or chalcedony. Come on vca


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

luvparis21 said:


> I saw this on IG as well. If you look closely it’s actually not a 10 motif, but two bracelets. I can see the clasps on the bottom left and top right. The IGer also confirmed in the comments.


Do you happen to know the ig account? Would love to see this!


----------



## 911snowball

I agree bottle of red.  I may have been one of the few who wanted the 20 to be alternating pave, I would have bought that for sure.
I passed on the current 20 and remain hopeful that the popularity of the wg will spur VCA to offer it in some alternating versions of pave or as you stated a stone in the future.


----------



## luvparis21

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Do you happen to know the ig account? Would love to see this!



I’ll DM you


----------



## waterlily112

A bottle of Red said:


> I think it would look beautiful alternating with a stone- onyx or chalcedony. Come on vca


I would lose my marbles if there's an alternating WG guilloche combo with chalcedony or carnelian


----------



## 8seventeen19

ShadowComet said:


> Received the earrings today. My humble Guilloche pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5644860


Are these RG? Gorgeous!!


----------



## nicole0612

911snowball said:


> I agree bottle of red.  I may have been one of the few who wanted the 20 to be alternating pave, I would have bought that for sure.
> I passed on the current 20 and remain hopeful that the popularity of the wg will spur VCA to offer it in some alternating versions of pave or as you stated a stone in the future.


I agree!! I was also hoping for alternating pave.


----------



## Shiny lv

My second VCA piece and I am in love


----------



## EpiFanatic

911snowball said:


> I agree bottle of red.  I may have been one of the few who wanted the 20 to be alternating pave, I would have bought that for sure.
> I passed on the current 20 and remain hopeful that the popularity of the wg will spur VCA to offer it in some alternating versions of pave or as you stated a stone in the future.


I agree. Alternating pave would definitely soften the look a bit. I would like the hammered WG alternating with pave even more. But since we’re talking about the WG guilloche it definitely has a certain modern vibe for me. Amazingly gorgeous on its own but one of the few pieces that seem like it needs to be styled, especially the 20 motif. If I had it (I should have such problems) I would wear it with solid neutral colors.  It needs to be intentional and the piece demands to be the star. Jil Sander?  Helmut Lang?  All black or all
White from the 90?  Just spitballing.


----------



## nashpoo

Gorg!


----------



## ShadowComet

8seventeen19 said:


> Are these RG? Gorgeous!!


 Hi they are YG.


----------



## sembaaa

Ordered my WG guilloche pendant! I’ll be receiving it tomorrow. Super excited!


----------



## marbella8

Isabelle_ann said:


> I feel the same way. It is beautiful but also the too muvh shine cheapens it a bit. The yellow gold looks more "regal". The white gold makes yellow skin (like mine) more yellow.(Sorry my English is poor and I can't express myself well. Please don't get offended)


I know exactly what you mean. White gold looks like silver on me. That’s why I tend to only wear it as bracelets, or just silver, lol.


----------



## snibor

Just wondering..because of the shine, do y’all think the pendent is a stand alone piece or could you wear it with an additional diamond (or other) necklace?  If anyone has photos, would be great.


----------



## AnaBeavTheOG

I have the 5-motif in YG guilloche and hammered WG (got it before the minimum pre-spend was required by the way). I'd love to see em in person with the WG guilloche. I know it'd be pretty redundant to get all 3. But I mean, if I end up really liking it...

ETA: just remembered I have the hammered YG too...ok maybe I don't need all 4.


----------



## waterlily112

AnaBeavTheOG said:


> I have the 5-motif in YG guilloche and hammered WG (got it before the minimum pre-spend was required by the way). I'd love to see em in person with the WG guilloche. I know it'd be pretty redundant to get all 3. But I mean, if I end up really liking it...
> 
> ETA: just remembered I have the hammered YG too...ok maybe I don't need all 4.


Ohhh I think stacking the hammered wg with the wg guilloche would be really pretty though


----------



## candyfloz

Anyone here from Switzerland? I was looking to buy there (I’m going there early next year and was ready to pay 100% and pick up when I am there) and the SA said there is a waiting list for the WG guilloche pendant and they can’t guarantee I will get one even though I said I will pay 100% and will come and collect it in a few months time?!


----------



## nashpoo

Love the 20 on her!


----------



## LouisV76

candyfloz said:


> Anyone here from Switzerland? I was looking to buy there (I’m going there early next year and was ready to pay 100% and pick up when I am there) and the SA said there is a waiting list for the WG guilloche pendant and they can’t guarantee I will get one even though I said I will pay 100% and will come and collect it in a few months time?!



I am from switzerland. My SA told me last tuesday the line is permanent for now. but you‘ll never know.


----------



## 336

nashpoo said:


> Love the 20 on her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646571


are those sweet WG earrings next to the vintage!?


----------



## innerpeace85

What is everyone’s thoughts on WG Guilloche vs WG pave in vintage Alhambra size?
Adding pics courtesy of my SA:


----------



## waterlily112

innerpeace85 said:


> What is everyone’s thoughts on WG Guilloche vs WG pave in vintage Alhambra size?
> Adding pics courtesy of my SA:
> View attachment 5646711
> View attachment 5646710


For pendant I prefer pave over guilloche, doesn't help that my SO once made a comment about the guilloche pendant reminded him of car rim and now I can't unsee it. Love the guilloche bracelet though


----------



## innerpeace85

waterlily112 said:


> For pendant I prefer pave over guilloche, doesn't help that my SO once made a comment about the guilloche pendant reminded him of car rim and now I can't unsee it. Love the guilloche bracelet though


On my tan skintone, I prefer WG Guilloche in VA earrings, 5 motif and 10 motif. I feel pavé pieces need to be in magic size on me to be substantial.


----------



## mikimoto007

innerpeace85 said:


> What is everyone’s thoughts on WG Guilloche vs WG pave in vintage Alhambra size?
> Adding pics courtesy of my SA:
> View attachment 5646711
> View attachment 5646710


Honestly I feel pave doesn't show to its best in the alhambra collection. I don't feel its worth it I would much rather get a different VCA pave piece.


----------



## arcana

336 said:


> are those sweet WG earrings next to the vintage!?



Omg right?? Are those sweet sized alhambra?? Would totally want those!


----------



## MsRuckus

I got the earrings a couple of days ago and WOW!  They are spectacular  so shiny and reflective around the face.  I have the 2020 holiday pendant that I wear all the time and have been waiting for these to come out since the rumors began and they have exceeded my expectations.  I love them together and couldn't be happier.



snibor said:


> Just wondering..because of the shine, do y’all think the pendent is a stand alone piece or could you wear it with an additional diamond (or other) necklace?  If anyone has photos, would be great.


Though it is super shiny, I have been wearing my holiday pendant layered with other WG necklaces many times a week. I added two inches to it to make it easier to pair with other pendants that I have. Will try to get a photo later.


----------



## nashpoo

mikimoto007 said:


> Honestly I feel pave doesn't show to its best in the alhambra collection. I don't feel its worth it I would much rather get a different VCA pave piece.


Agreed! I think it gets lost on the alhambra.


----------



## oohshinythings

arcana said:


> Omg right?? Are those sweet sized alhambra?? Would totally want those!


I have tried this and sadly my ear isn't big enough (and therefore holes aren't far apart enough) to make it look like this! She pulls it off really well though!


----------



## gagabag

Been wearing my 5M with these earrings for the past week and my fave is the socrate flower to go with it but can’t help but think, do I need the guilloche earrings as well?


----------



## MyHjourney

innerpeace85 said:


> On my tan skintone, I prefer WG Guilloche in VA earrings, 5 motif and 10 motif. I feel pavé pieces need to be in magic size on me to be substantial.


Totally agree with this comment. Magic pave Alhambra earrings > guilloche WG > pave vintage Alhambra earrings. 

For that reason I pair the WG guilloche earrings + bracelet with my pave magic pendant. 

the plus point for WG guilloche is that unlike the pave WG 5motif bracelet, when it flips, it looks the same


----------



## jsmile

I went to the store to get the WG bracelet resized and now I want the white gold earrings. FML


----------



## Ylesiya

I went to the store to have a look and saw the whole collection.
Here is what I think:

1. I liked it more IRL than in the photos. Very reflective, very shiny, does not look like silver although I am quite fussy about it.
2. The jewellery has a substantial weight to it. The 20 motif necklace feels quite heavy, bracelet as well.
3. Pendant was nothing special IMHO, especially after HP 2020.
4. WG guilloche ring looks better than YG ring IMHO. More contrast, more reflective, even on my skin tone.
5. I was not allowed to try the earrings as they were already reserved but could take photos against YG ones. Both are great.

Here are the pics:


----------



## 336

The pics honestly don’t do it justice - it is so so sparkly that you wouldn’t even need a diamond piece!


----------



## EpiFanatic

gagabag said:


> Been wearing my 5M with these earrings for the past week and my fave is the socrate flower to go with it but can’t help but think, do I need the guilloche earrings as well?
> 
> View attachment 5647169
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647171


I kinda think you do…


----------



## L etoile

336 said:


> The pics honestly don’t do it justice - it is so so sparkly that you wouldn’t even need a diamond piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647302


Gorgeous! Where is your tennis necklace from?


----------



## nicole0612

336 said:


> The pics honestly don’t do it justice - it is so so sparkly that you wouldn’t even need a diamond piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647302


This length is very nice for this statement piece. Did you clasp some of the additional motifs behind your neck?


----------



## sillygooose

Wow the WG guilloche looks amazing in real life! So sparkly but a very different look from diamonds (see photo with my tennis).. SA said earrings are very limited (less than 10 pieces per store).. the WG bracelet is most popular (probably because it’s the best “value”).. also tried on the 20 motif, it’s gorgeous but abit too much for everyday wear for me. Surprising find was that the WG guilloche goes really well with chalcedony WG!! So ended up getting earrings, bracelets in WG guilloche and WG chalcedony! They look really good paired as 10 motif necklace too!


----------



## EpiFanatic

sillygooose said:


> Wow the WG guilloche looks amazing in real life! So sparkly but a very different look from diamonds (see photo with my tennis).. SA said earrings are very limited (less than 10 pieces per store).. the WG bracelet is most popular (probably because it’s the best “value”).. also tried on the 20 motif, it’s gorgeous but abit too much for everyday wear for me. Surprising find was that the WG guilloche goes really well with chalcedony WG!! So ended up getting earrings, bracelets in WG guilloche and WG chalcedony! They look really good paired as 10 motif necklace too!
> 
> View attachment 5647777
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647778
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647779


The earrings are so pretty on you!!!


----------



## marbella8

sillygooose said:


> Wow the WG guilloche looks amazing in real life! So sparkly but a very different look from diamonds (see photo with my tennis).. SA said earrings are very limited (less than 10 pieces per store).. the WG bracelet is most popular (probably because it’s the best “value”).. also tried on the 20 motif, it’s gorgeous but abit too much for everyday wear for me. Surprising find was that the WG guilloche goes really well with chalcedony WG!! So ended up getting earrings, bracelets in WG guilloche and WG chalcedony! They look really good paired as 10 motif necklace too!
> 
> View attachment 5647777
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647778
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647779


I love the bracelet with your tennis.
Is it just the angle, or are the stone motifs larger than the Guilloche? Thank you!


----------



## sillygooose

marbella8 said:


> I love the bracelet with your tennis.
> Is it just the angle, or are the stone motifs larger than the Guilloche? Thank you!


Thank you!! Think it’s the angle… and optical illusion! Same size!!


----------



## cut3st3r1

Is the white gold Guilloche limited?


----------



## LouisV76

sillygooose said:


> Wow the WG guilloche looks amazing in real life! So sparkly but a very different look from diamonds (see photo with my tennis).. SA said earrings are very limited (less than 10 pieces per store).. the WG bracelet is most popular (probably because it’s the best “value”).. also tried on the 20 motif, it’s gorgeous but abit too much for everyday wear for me. Surprising find was that the WG guilloche goes really well with chalcedony WG!! So ended up getting earrings, bracelets in WG guilloche and WG chalcedony! They look really good paired as 10 motif necklace too!
> 
> View attachment 5647777
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647778
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647779



so pretty! do you will wear i like this or will you shorten it?


----------



## LouisV76

cut3st3r1 said:


> Is the white gold Guilloche limited?


nope - my SA said it will be permanent but no guarantees….


----------



## sillygooose

LouisV76 said:


> so pretty! do you will wear i like this or will you shorten it?


I usually wear my bracelet like this as I use them as necklace too!


----------



## LouisV76

sillygooose said:


> I usually wear my bracelet like this as I use them as necklace too!


great idea - thank you!


----------



## am2022

Had some free time - Finally opened the earrings ! This weekend will open the 5 motif !


----------



## candyfloz

Debating if I want to buy the WG Guilloche… If I wear like this would it be too much?


----------



## LouisV76

candyfloz said:


> Debating if I want to buy the WG Guilloche… If I wear like this would it be too much?
> 
> View attachment 5649215


for me it is…. but that’s just personal preference! if you like it is all fine


----------



## lvchanellvr

candyfloz said:


> Debating if I want to buy the WG Guilloche… If I wear like this would it be too much?
> 
> View attachment 5649215


Not at all, it looks great!


----------



## Butterfly_77

LouisV76 said:


> I am from switzerland. My SA told me last tuesday the line is permanent for now. but you‘ll never know.


 Swiss here as well - would you know the current stock situation of the pendent in WG Guilloche? As I'm living in BSL, nearest (and only) boutique is in Geneva. So need to order over the phone...


----------



## LouisV76

Butterfly_77 said:


> Swiss here as well - would you know the current stock situation of the pendent in WG Guilloche? As I'm living in BSL, nearest (and only) boutique is in Geneva. So need to order over the phone...


Great to meet you here ❤️ 
I was in Zurich on the release date but didn’t ask how many there were available.  wouldn’t be luzern closer? just call, they are very friendly on the phone.


----------



## Butterfly_77

LouisV76 said:


> Great to meet you here ❤️
> I was in Zurich on the release date but didn’t ask how many there were available.  wouldn’t be luzern closer? just call, they are very friendly on the phone.


Absolutely, there are not many tpf-ers from Switzerland 
I will definitely call. Now - was I too stupid to not find the Zurich or Luzern boutique? Ohh yess...it seems so.  So absolutely, Zurich would be an option I could go to next week. Will give them a ring.


----------



## LouisV76

Butterfly_77 said:


> Absolutely, there are not many tpf-ers from Switzerland
> I will definitely call. Now - was I too stupid to not find the Zurich or Luzern boutique? Ohh yess...it seems so.  So absolutely, Zurich would be an option I could go to next week. Will give them a ring.


I don’t think so either 
good luck - hope you‘ll find it! zurich is quiet big and it should be permanent. but christmas is around the corner so I guess better now than later  please show us what you got!


----------



## Notorious Pink

candyfloz said:


> Debating if I want to buy the WG Guilloche… If I wear like this would it be too much?
> 
> View attachment 5649215


Not at all! I personally love the pendants layered.


----------



## waterlily112

candyfloz said:


> Debating if I want to buy the WG Guilloche… If I wear like this would it be too much?
> 
> View attachment 5649215


Not too much imo but I prefer layering the pendants in different sizes, like VA+sweet, not two pendants of the same size but that's just my personal preference. I have the WG HP and I actually prefer layering it with a solitaire diamond necklace since the guilloche is already so shiny, the sparkles of the diamonds really complement it.


----------



## south-of-france

Butterfly_77 said:


> Absolutely, there are not many tpf-ers from Switzerland
> I will definitely call. Now - was I too stupid to not find the Zurich or Luzern boutique? Ohh yess...it seems so.  So absolutely, Zurich would be an option I could go to next week. Will give them a ring.


Hey, fellow Swiss here! It’s on the Bahnhofstrasse, a few minutes‘ walk from HB. I‘ve had good experiences there.


----------



## Suzie

I bought the earrings and they arrived yesterday, I love them. A few days ago I tried on the 20 motif in store and it was stunning on. Now off to sell some unloved bags to fund said purchase.


----------



## missie1

sillygooose said:


> Wow the WG guilloche looks amazing in real life! So sparkly but a very different look from diamonds (see photo with my tennis).. SA said earrings are very limited (less than 10 pieces per store).. the WG bracelet is most popular (probably because it’s the best “value”).. also tried on the 20 motif, it’s gorgeous but abit too much for everyday wear for me. Surprising find was that the WG guilloche goes really well with chalcedony WG!! So ended up getting earrings, bracelets in WG guilloche and WG chalcedony! They look really good paired as 10 motif necklace too!
> 
> View attachment 5647777
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647778
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647779


I love the wg  paired with your tennis bracelet.


----------



## Notorious Pink

336 said:


> The pics honestly don’t do it justice - it is so so sparkly that you wouldn’t even need a diamond piece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647302


Yeah, this is stunning. Wow!!!!!


----------



## gnawhb

picked up the wg guilloche necklace for myself. As a guy, I think it's the perfect pick to go along with a watch. Had them extend about 3 inches and I think it came out great. Shines like crazy in person


----------



## Notorious Pink

gnawhb said:


> picked up the wg guilloche necklace for myself. As a guy, I think it's the perfect pick to go along with a watch. Had them extend about 3 inches and I think it came out great. Shines like crazy in person
> 
> View attachment 5651356


Perfect with your watch bezel, too!


----------



## nashpoo

My bracelet finally arrived! It’s stunning in person! Now i just need a 10 motif


----------



## south-of-france

nashpoo said:


> My bracelet finally arrived! It’s stunning in person! Now i just need a 10 motif
> 
> View attachment 5651557
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651558


Very beautiful, congrats!

I see you’re wearing a diamond Juc as well. Will you wear them together? Are you concerned about scratches? TIA!


----------



## nashpoo

south-of-france said:


> Very beautiful, congrats!
> 
> I see you’re wearing a diamond Juc as well. Will you wear them together? Are you concerned about scratches? TIA!


Thank you!! I ended up putting the 5 motif by itself on my other wrist! I think it’s beautiful on its own. However I’m sure I’ll stack it with the juc one day.. scratches on jewelry do not bother me at all.


----------



## Bethc

Last night’s stack ❤️


----------



## sembaaa

sembaaa said:


> Ordered my WG guilloche pendant! I’ll be receiving it tomorrow. Super excited!


----------



## mikimoto007

Bethc said:


> Last night’s stack ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5652298



Ah stack of dreams..Do you mind me asking what length your bracelet is?


----------



## Poohbaby616

This is the packaging that my earrings came in. Does anyone know if this is the new packaging? Or is it the travel pouch? Cuz it diff from all the other earring boxes I have.


----------



## jenaps

Poohbaby616 said:


> This is the packaging that my earrings came in. Does anyone know if this is the new packaging? Or is it the travel pouch? Cuz it diff from all the other earring boxes I have.
> View attachment 5654623


Ekk!  Where are you located? Did you buy them online?  The boxes are a much better presentation!


----------



## Poohbaby616

jenaps said:


> Ekk!  Where are you located? Did you buy them online?  The boxes are a much better presentation!


I’m in Toronto, I purchased in-store. But sent them out to get the tension loosened and it was just delivered today.  All my other earring boxes are diff so that’s why I was curious if they changed the packaging


----------



## jenaps

Poohbaby616 said:


> I’m in Toronto, I purchased in-store. But sent them out to get the tension loosened and it was just delivered today.  All my other earring boxes are diff so that’s why I was curious if they changed the packaging


Ahh ok.  So you got a box with purchase? and this is the travel pouch you got back after the adjustment? Or did you not get a box at time of purchase?


----------



## Cliffslux

My experience has always been that with any purchase I’ve always received the white outer box, velvet box, travel pouch and book/COA (as well as gorgeous wrap with ribbon and at times beautiful clips such as butterflies). When I get my jewelry cleaned and/or repaired at the store it comes back in another travel pouch. Hope this helps.


----------



## Poohbaby616

jenaps said:


> Ahh ok.  So you got a box with purchase? and this is the travel pouch you got back after the adjustment? Or did you not get a box at time of purchase?


No I didn’t get a box at the time of purchase cuz I sent it out for service right away. I usually get everything when they deliver it. So that’s why I was a bit confused with the packaging. (I usually get the original box and a travel pouch)

So I reached out to my SA and this is their new packaging. So sad what all these luxury houses are cutting back on now. Where is the luxury in luxury shopping these days. Fingers crossed they don’t cut back on the perks. 

Thank you for responding


----------



## sassification

Omg, the new packaging is hideous  for luxury. Though probably practical and eco friendlier.?


----------



## jenaps

Poohbaby616 said:


> No I didn’t get a box at the time of purchase cuz I sent it out for service right away. I usually get everything when they deliver it. So that’s why I was a bit confused with the packaging. (I usually get the original box and a travel pouch)
> 
> So I reached out to my SA and this is their new packaging. So sad what all these luxury houses are cutting back on now. Where is the luxury in luxury shopping these days. Fingers crossed they don’t cut back on the perks.
> 
> Thank you for responding


Thanks for sharing this!  It is pretty sad looking compared to the box.   I got a box with my purchase last week but no travel pouch.


----------



## Poohbaby616

sassification said:


> Omg, the new packaging is hideous  for luxury. Though probably practical and eco friendlier.?


It’s pretty sad, very disappointed in the packaging. Def costume jewelry standard.  But at least the earrings are beautiful and it goes very well with the holiday pendant. So I’m very happy with my purchase.


----------



## mikimoto007

Poohbaby616 said:


> It’s pretty sad, very disappointed in the packaging. Def costume jewelry standard.  But at least the earrings are beautiful and it goes very well with the holiday pendant. So I’m very happy with my purchase.



Yes, I can imagine the earrings are stunning, they will catch the light beautifully when you turn your head.


The packaging....somewhat speechless.....I buy one Van Cleef item a year.....whether I get the velvet bag or the cardboard packaging  is not going to save the planet either way.


----------



## Lotus718

Does anyone know if the WG Guilloche earrings will cause a reaction if you are allergic to nickel? I love the look of them (I have the YG Guilloche earrings and wear them constantly) but hesitant to buy the WG in case I get a contact dermatitis.


----------



## lynne_ross

Poohbaby616 said:


> This is the packaging that my earrings came in. Does anyone know if this is the new packaging? Or is it the travel pouch? Cuz it diff from all the other earring boxes I have.
> View attachment 5654623


Ohh I like this! More useful than the boxes


----------



## candyfloz

I brought this last week - worn it 24/7 since and I am in love as it is so sparkly in person  so happy they release this as I like WG more than RG or YG. Now waiting for the WG hammered 5 motif bracelet as it is more scratch resistant than the guilloche - I dislike how the jewellery houses skip over WG in many of the collections (probably better for my wallet!)


----------



## sassification

candyfloz said:


> I brought this last week - worn it 24/7 since and I am in love as it is so sparkly in person  so happy they release this as I like WG more than RG or YG. Now waiting for the WG hammered 5 motif bracelet as it is more scratch resistant than the guilloche - I dislike how the jewellery houses skip over WG in many of the collections (probably better for my wallet!)
> 
> View attachment 5655965


Perhaps WG is not as popular n also more expensive so VCA had concentrated on YG or RG production? Just mt wild guess.

But now that WG is having a demand, VcA seems to slowly be making more in WG? Eg guilloche, recent HP 2022.. i used to be YG over WG. But now, Yg dont excite me as much as WG.


----------



## tenshix

lynne_ross said:


> Ohh I like this! More useful than the boxes


Sorry to go OT for a moment here.. I feel like they should give the original box with the purchase and these useful travel pouches as extras with the purchase! I’ve come to expect this from luxury brands, so to see them cheap out on us and give us the whole “you can only get one pouch per purchase and no more luxe boxes” seems so stingy and not at all a high end experience.. Is VCA struggling so badly as a brand that they need to save on packaging and reduce the whole experience?


----------



## lynne_ross

tenshix said:


> Sorry to go OT for a moment here.. I feel like they should give the original box with the purchase and these useful travel pouches as extras with the purchase! I’ve come to expect this from luxury brands, so to see them cheap out on us and give us the whole “you can only get one pouch per purchase and no more luxe boxes” seems so stingy and not at all a high end experience.. Is VCA struggling so badly as a brand that they need to save on packaging and reduce the whole experience?


Maybe they are struggling and explains why they charge ridiculous marked up prices for repairs. Though I hope this is a move towards sustainability.


----------



## Bagaddictmel

Hi!  I got my WG Guilloche 5 motifs and it’s super stunning in person.  It doesn’t feel like silver at all!  I worried about it before purchasing remotely because I declined the offer of 2020 HP.  I’m so in love with this bracelet.  If you are still on the fence and reading this thread daily like me before.  Please find this post helps lol.


----------



## Polasun

These are my first VCA purchases. My goal ist to build a small, timeless, luxury jewelry collection that I can wear to work. So far, I've purchased the Cartier Trinity hoops and the small necklace.

Here are some pictures in different day light (early morning vs. sunny day) of the WG Guilloche. I also tried the RG GMOP necklace in the summer and really liked it....

What do you guys think? Is this a good option for a small collection?





￼


----------



## allanrvj

tenshix said:


> Sorry to go OT for a moment here.. I feel like they should give the original box with the purchase and these useful travel pouches as extras with the purchase! I’ve come to expect this from luxury brands, so to see them cheap out on us and give us the whole “you can only get one pouch per purchase and no more luxe boxes” seems so stingy and not at all a high end experience.. Is VCA struggling so badly as a brand that they need to save on packaging and reduce the whole experience?


not really struggling but more like getting aligned with the French idea of minimizing waste in general. take note that back in 2016, France adopted a law on fighting food waste that meant supermarkets were forbidden to destroy unsold food products and were compelled to donate it instead.

Another example. This year, McDonald's France introduced its reusable packaging:




For more on France's Anti-Waste and Circular Economy Law:








						France’s Anti-waste and Circular Economy Law
					

France is shaping a system-wide transition towards a circular economy with an ambitious law




					ellenmacarthurfoundation.org


----------



## tenshix

allanrvj said:


> not really struggling but more like getting aligned with the French idea of minimizing waste in general. take note that back in 2016, France adopted a law on fighting food waste that meant supermarkets were forbidden to destroy unsold food products and were compelled to donate it instead.
> 
> Another example. This year, McDonald's France introduced its reusable packaging:
> View attachment 5658590
> View attachment 5658591
> 
> 
> For more on France's Anti-Waste and Circular Economy Law:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France’s Anti-waste and Circular Economy Law
> 
> 
> France is shaping a system-wide transition towards a circular economy with an ambitious law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellenmacarthurfoundation.org


I think this is a great idea for a fast food chain and certainly better for the environment for people who are eating in at the store. 

For luxury high end jewelry experience I believe a lot of customers expect better than a singular travel pouch with purchase. I’m not an expert in packaging but I believe VCA has the funds to hire a designer to figure out eco friendly packaging that still looks and feels presentable/luxurious whether that be using more sustainable materials and also reducing their online order packaging waste which is most of where the waste comes from. Many of us here use the thick velvet cases for storage and safe keeping. If they were able to figure out a presentable alternative that would be more palatable rather than downgrade customers to just one travel pouch (no extras). It’s much better to just ask the customers which kind of packaging they prefer to take home if some don’t use the thick case at all. $31k for a singular travel pouch? I believe most of us here expect better than that from a luxury jewelry maison.


----------



## allanrvj

tenshix said:


> I think this is a great idea for a fast food chain and certainly better for the environment for people who are eating in at the store.
> 
> For luxury high end jewelry experience I believe a lot of customers expect better than a singular travel pouch with purchase. I’m not an expert in packaging but I believe VCA has the funds to hire a designer to figure out eco friendly packaging that still looks and feels presentable/luxurious whether that be using more sustainable materials and also reducing their online order packaging waste which is most of where the waste comes from. Many of us here use the thick velvet cases for storage and safe keeping. If they were able to figure out a presentable alternative that would be more palatable rather than downgrade customers to just one travel pouch (no extras). It’s much better to just ask the customers which kind of packaging they prefer to take home if some don’t use the thick case at all. $31k for a singular travel pouch? I believe most of us here expect better than that from a luxury jewelry maison.


Seeing how they badly handled the distribution of their own product, the 2022 HP, where they could’ve used the help of business strategists and consultants (or even inputs from their own store managers lol), I don’t expect them to be that savvy in rethinking non-wasteful but luxe packaging. It involves innovation, and old companies tend to move slow and less innovative (just look at Hermès). Maybe someday they will fix it, but for now, people who can’t accept the current state of things may have to suffer a while.


----------



## Bagaddictmel

Polasun said:


> These are my first VCA purchases. My goal ist to build a small, timeless, luxury jewelry collection that I can wear to work. So far, I've purchased the Cartier Trinity hoops and the small necklace.
> 
> Here are some pictures in different day light (early morning vs. sunny day) of the WG Guilloche. I also tried the RG GMOP necklace in the summer and really liked it....
> 
> What do you guys think? Is this a good option for a small collection?
> 
> View attachment 5658543
> View attachment 5658544
> 
> 
> ￼


Perfect choices!  They look luxurious and elegant on you.  
I actually prefer the WG Guilloche pendant over the 2020 HP.  The tiny diamond kinda breaks the striking of the Guilloche design.  I have both and the 5 motifs WG Guilloche bracelet.
I want to add the earrings now.


----------



## Bisoux78

Bagaddictmel said:


> Perfect choices!  They look luxurious and elegant on you.
> I actually prefer the WG Guilloche pendant over the 2020 HP.  The tiny diamond kinda breaks the striking of the Guilloche design.  I have both and the 5 motifs WG Guilloche bracelet.
> I want to add the earrings now.


I think the diamond adds on to the sparkle and the multi dimensional aspect of the design.


----------



## Bagaddictmel

Bisoux78 said:


> I think the diamond adds on to the sparkle and the multi dimensional aspect of the design.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts!
I understand what you meant by the multi dimensional aspect.  I agree if it’s for a larger size pendant.   However for a vintage size pendant and the diamond is tiny, plus the edge of the diamond takes more space of the Guilloche.  I personally prefer the Guilloche without diamond just came out.  I didn’t feel this way for the other stone hps, because stone ones have a different look than Guilloche.  Very interesting


----------



## Happyish

Santa really came through! White gold guilloche . . . quite wonderful.
Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Happyish said:


> Santa really came through! White gold guilloche . . . quite wonderful.
> Happy holidays everyone.
> 
> View attachment 5677057


Ooh very nice!


----------



## rosebean

Happyish said:


> Santa really came through! White gold guilloche . . . quite wonderful.
> Happy holidays everyone.
> 
> View attachment 5677057


Very beautiful, so happy for you! Haven’t seen lately, hope all is well.


----------



## Happyish

rosebean said:


> Very beautiful, so happy for you! Haven’t seen lately, hope all is well.


Thank you for asking. All is well . . . I've been traveling. Also, I've realized that if I don't see it, I don't know I want it!


----------



## glamourbag

Happyish said:


> Santa really came through! White gold guilloche . . . quite wonderful.
> Happy holidays everyone.
> 
> View attachment 5677057


Happy Holidays and congratulations on your WG guilloche. They pair beautifully with the Magic pave!


----------



## Happyish

glamourbag said:


> Happy Holidays and congratulations on your WG guilloche. They pair beautifully with the Magic pave!


Thank you!


----------

